# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Savonlinja

## killerpop

Savonlinjan 2010 autohankintoihin näyttää kuuluneen myös #919 CHO-625 Scania / Lahti Scala, joka kuvan perusteella näyttäisi olevan Autolinjat Oy:n kalustoa. Ilmeisesti tulemme näkemään autoa Lappeenrannassa.

http://simaik.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/RST...999/SL-919.JPG (kuva: Simo Äikäs)

----------


## TEP70

Oli Lappeenrannan linjalla 5 jo ainakin 29.9.

----------


## KriZuu

#498 paloi käyttökelvottomaksi myöhään sunnuntai-iltana kutostiellä.

----------


## kuukanko

Yle: Savonlinja investoi lähes kymmenen miljoonaa busseihin

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Savonlinjan Eb Omniexpressiä hinattiin Lahdessa Launeen kohdalla, autonumeroa en huomannut.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Tänään Savonlinjan 859 peruutteli Lahdessa laiturin 7 pylvään nurin ja autosta taisi mennä takapuskuria rikki mutta ainakin syylarin luukku meni ruttuun vähän matkaa.

----------


## Bussipoika

Savonlinja 943/ vakio Nurmes-Kuopio 19:00 joutui kuolonkolariin kantatiellä 75: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...755910972.html

----------


## Assamies

Kyllä on erittäin murheellista katsottavaa ja kuultavaa...  :Sad:  Tein tästä aiheesta neutraalin, lähteistetyn artikkelin *Wikiuutisiin*. Kuljettaja sekä matkustajat bussissa joutuivat erittäin valitettavaan välikäteen ja tragedian todistajiksi. Toivon heille kaikille voimia, sekä tapahtumaan liittyneille läheisille. Olen hyvin surullinen tästä tapahtuneesta.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bussipoika

1.11

SL 433/ Mikkeli 2  :Shocked:

----------


## bussifriikki

Savonlinjan kaikki pikavuorot vain 5

http://www.savonlinjat.fi/fi/Bussili...a%20kampanjat/

----------


## antti

Tänään Hesarissa oli ilmoitus, missä mainostetaan 5 euron pikavuorolippuja
http://www.savonlinjat.fi/fi/Tarjoukset/Kampanjat/

----------


## Aleksi.K

Näköjään savonlinja-yhtiöille on ilmestynyt facebook-sivut. Aika kauan siihen menikin..

----------


## kuukanko

Savonlinja alkaa ottaa askeleita pikavuoroliikenteessä myös liikenteen laajentamisen suuntaan ja hakee 31.8. alkaen viittä Jyväskylä - Kuopio -vuoroparia erikoispikavuoroina, jotka eivät pysähtyisi Vaajakosken ja Pitkälahden rampin välillä. Lupahakemus

----------


## Andelin

Savonlinja-yhtiöt haluaa lisätä vuoroja Hki-Lahti-Mikkeli-linjalle mm. uudella M-S 15.30-vuorolla Helsingistä. Samalla Kouvolan kautta Mikkeliin kulkevaa liikennettä supistetaan ja aikatauluja muutetaan. Hki-Kouvola-välille tulisi mm. myöhäinen M-PSS 21.45-lähtö Helsingistä.

Lupahakemukset tässä, tässä ja tässä.

----------


## Rehtori

Savonlinja 881 osallisena peräänajossa ottavana osapuolena 9.7.2015 noin klo 16.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailun avautumisessa nähdään vaihteeksi uusi avaus perinteiseltä toimijalta ja samalla vanhat reviirit murtuvat: Savonlinja hakee välille Turku - Tampere - Jyväskylä kahta vuoroparia 1.1.2016 alkaen. Savonlinja on jo aiemmin hakenut viittä vuoroparia Jyväskylä - Kuopio, joiden jatkoksi kolme noista neljästä Turun vuorosta sopivasti menisi.

----------


## moxu

Tuleekohan Savonlinjan Turku-Jyväskylä-yhteydestä ExpressBus, Åbus vai ei kumpaakaan? Tässähän olisi taas oiva paikka yhdistää voimavaroja niin markkinoinnissa kuin lipunmyynnissäkin. Savolaisten erikoisasema mainittujen brändien suhteen on, että ovat molemmissa mukana (tai siis kaikissa, onhan SL:n autoista merkittävä osa yhtiön omissakin väreissä).

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Savonlinja on hankkinut uuden bussin Autolinjoille Lappeenrannan paikallisliikenteeseen
kylkinumero 455
Linkki kuvaan:
http://lprbussiliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/...JAT+OY+455.jpg

----------


## bussifriikki

Tuollainen uusi väritys on yhtiölle tullut

http://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit/...nlinja+447.jpg (Ei minun kuva)

Ihan kiva verrattuna edelliseen kuvioon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuollainen uusi väritys on yhtiölle tullut
> 
> http://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit/...nlinja+447.jpg (Ei minun kuva)
> 
> Ihan kiva verrattuna edelliseen kuvioon.


Lisäsin itsekin tuosta 447:stä kuvan tänne galleriaan, mutta se odottaa vielä hyväksyntää.  :Smile:  Tyylikäs väritys kyllä!

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

itse pidän vanhemmasta kun on parempi väritys

----------


## kuukanko

Tarkoittaakohan uusi väritys samalla vihdoin ja viimein Savonlinjan lähtöä EB:stä? Tuo 447:hän oli ennen EB-väreissä.

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

> Tarkoittaakohan uusi väritys samalla vihdoin ja viimein Savonlinjan lähtöä EB:stä? Tuo 447:hän oli ennen EB-väreissä.


kuulin yhdelt autolinjojen kuskilta että savonlinja on lähtemässä Expressbus-brandista ens vuonna

----------


## karvinen

19.12.2015

Mikkelissä n. klo 14 näin Savonlinjan teli Volvon kait numeroltaan 338(en ole ihan satavarma) uusis kuoseis menos Ristiinaan päin mut suuntaa en voi sanoa koska näin auton kyljen vain

----------


## KriZuu

> 19.12.2015
> 
> Mikkelissä n. klo 14 näin Savonlinjan teli Volvon kait numeroltaan 338(en ole ihan satavarma) uusis kuoseis menos Ristiinaan päin mut suuntaa en voi sanoa koska näin auton kyljen vain


338 on pätkä, joten veikkaan että kyseessä on ollut joko 335 tai 336.

----------


## karvinen

> 338 on pätkä, joten veikkaan että kyseessä on ollut joko 335 tai 336.



http://www.savonjakeskisuomenbussit....p?haku=VXO-518  Kyllä #338 on 6X2 Volvon teli

----------


## antti

Savonlinjan uusi iso aikataulujulkaisu tuli vuoden alusta markkinoille. Kerrankin positiivista otetta kuten yksi sivu:
Bussiliikenteen ykkönen! Suomen... elämänmakuisin mukaansatempaavin hyväntuulisin tuttavallisin mutkattomin ikäkriisittömin työtäpelkäämättömin ...bussiyhtiö.
Toisella sivulla: Aika vaihtaa maisemaa? Pikavuorot alkaen 5 
Tai: Tilaa bussi pihaan! kun kaipaat kyytiä   Savonlinja Suomen mutkattomin bussiyhtiö.
Tätä aikataulukirjaa saa Helsingin linja-autoaseman lippukassalta 1 euron hintaan.

----------


## J_J

> Savonlinjan uusi iso aikataulujulkaisu tuli vuoden alusta markkinoille. Kerrankin positiivista otetta kuten yksi sivu:
> Bussiliikenteen ykkönen! Suomen... elämänmakuisin mukaansatempaavin hyväntuulisin tuttavallisin mutkattomin ikäkriisittömin työtäpelkäämättömin ...bussiyhtiö.
> Toisella sivulla: Aika vaihtaa maisemaa? Pikavuorot alkaen 5 
> Tai: Tilaa bussi pihaan! kun kaipaat kyytiä   Savonlinja Suomen mutkattomin bussiyhtiö.
> Tätä aikataulukirjaa saa Helsingin linja-autoaseman lippukassalta 1 euron hintaan.


Jos yhden euron "varausmaksu" on nykyasiakaskunnalle ns. ongelma, en jaksa uskoa tästä kirjasta tulevan bestselleriä :/

----------


## Thunderi

> Savonlinjan uusi iso aikataulujulkaisu tuli vuoden alusta markkinoille. Kerrankin positiivista otetta kuten yksi sivu:
> Bussiliikenteen ykkönen! Suomen... elämänmakuisin mukaansatempaavin hyväntuulisin tuttavallisin mutkattomin ikäkriisittömin työtäpelkäämättömin ...bussiyhtiö.
> Toisella sivulla: Aika vaihtaa maisemaa? Pikavuorot alkaen 5 
> Tai: Tilaa bussi pihaan! kun kaipaat kyytiä   Savonlinja Suomen mutkattomin bussiyhtiö.
> Tätä aikataulukirjaa saa Helsingin linja-autoaseman lippukassalta 1 euron hintaan.


Onko vielä vanhalla väritysteemalla, vai onko jo uudelle teippaukselle sovitettu versio?

----------


## Tenava

Savonlinja 11 Vdl Futura kokovalkoinen nähty tänään kampissa.

----------


## antsa

Lienee tuo sama esittelyauto joka viime vuonna oli mm. Koivistolla. Ainakin yhtenä päivänä ajeli Lahdessa Savon suuntaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lienee tuo sama esittelyauto joka viime vuonna oli mm. Koivistolla. Ainakin yhtenä päivänä ajeli Lahdessa Savon suuntaan.


Tuli tänään Helsingissä Sturenkadulla vastaan ja vanha tuttu XVH-519 oli.

----------


## Tenava

> Tuli tänään Helsingissä Sturenkadulla vastaan ja vanha tuttu XVH-519 oli.


Joo onhan sillä ajettu jo yli 50tkm.

----------


## Zambo

Uutta: www.savonlinja.fi ja vanhaa: www.savonlinjat.fi/

Linjat on numeroitu S-tunnuksella http://www.savonlinja.fi/suomireitit...ulut-ja-reitit

----------


## bussifriikki

> Linjat on numeroitu S-tunnuksella http://www.savonlinja.fi/suomireitit...ulut-ja-reitit


Kas kas. "Suomireitti" vain kuulostaa hieman väkisin väännetyltä.

----------


## Karosa

> Kas kas. "Suomireitti" vain kuulostaa hieman väkisin väännetyltä.


vai olisikohan Savonlinjan reitti?

----------


## bussifriikki

> vai olisikohan Savonlinjan reitti?


vai olisikohan sittenkin Suomireitti? En tiedä. Mikäli uskomme Savonlinjaa, luulenpa että se on Suomireitti.

http://www.savonlinja.fi/suomireitit...ulut-ja-reitit

----------


## Karosa

> vai olisikohan sittenkin Suomireitti? En tiedä. Mikäli uskomme Savonlinjaa, luulenpa että se on Suomireitti.
> 
> http://www.savonlinja.fi/suomireitit...ulut-ja-reitit


Ok, en tohtinut etsiä selitystä moiselle, pakko myöntää että tuossa ei olla edes yritetty, vaan väännetty jo valmiiksi väännettyä rautalankaa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## moxu

S01:kin on jo karttaan piirretty. Aikatauluihin se ilmestynee sitten, kun sen aika on. Siis Helsinki-Turku...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Turku-Helsinki välillähän ei ole vielä kovin paljoa tarjolla vuoroja muilla yhtiöillä...

----------


## Sakke100

Kartassa reitti Varkaus-Jyväskylä tekee kummallisen mutkan kesken matkan. Ainakaan nykyisessä aikataulussa sellaista reittiä ei näyttäis olevan.

----------


## kuukanko

> S01:kin on jo karttaan piirretty. Aikatauluihin se ilmestynee sitten, kun sen aika on. Siis Helsinki-Turku...


Savonlinja ajaakin siellä jo Åbus-vuoroja. OB on tehnyt huonon sopimuksen Åbus-kaupassa, jos se ei kiellä TLO:n osakkaita aloittamasta kilpailevaa liikennettä.

----------


## Tenava

> Savonlinja ajaakin siellä jo Åbus-vuoroja. OB on tehnyt huonon sopimuksen Åbus-kaupassa, jos se ei kiellä TLO:n osakkaita aloittamasta kilpailevaa liikennettä.


Kyselin juuri Savonlinjalta niin ilmoittivat että yhtään vuoroa Hki-Turku välillä eivät toistaiseksi aja.

----------


## moxu

Niinpä, eivät toistaiseksi...
Olisikohan Savonlinjalla ja Onnibussilla Åbus-kaupan yhteydessä mahtanut olla jotain niin halpahintaista keskustelua yllä, kuin mitä riistoparoonien yksinoikeuksiin tulee..?

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisikohan Savonlinjalla ja Onnibussilla Åbus-kaupan yhteydessä mahtanut olla jotain niin halpahintaista keskustelua yllä, kuin mitä riistoparoonien yksinoikeuksiin tulee..?


Yritys- ja liiketoimintakaupoissa on ihan normaali toimintatapa, että myyjä sitoutuu olemaan aloittamatta kilpailevaa liiketoimintaa sovittuun aikaan (yleensä vuosissa laskettava aika). OB - Åbus -kaupassa käytännössä TLO vain lopettaa Åbus-liikenteen samaan aikaan kuin OB lisää omaa tarjontaansa Helsinki - Turku -välillä, joten olisihan se OB:n kannalta täyttä typeryyttä maksaa TLO:lle operaatiosta jotakin, jos TLO tai sen osakkaat voivat kuitenkin saman tien perustaa Åbus-liikenteen uudelleen (eri nimellä vain).

----------


## moxu

Savonlinjan uudet väritykset ovat vallanneet alaa pikku hiljaa, mutta ExpressBussejakin konsernin ajossa näyttäisi vielä olevan. Niistä on siis revitty EB:n kirjaimet irti, mutta uusia teippauksia ei ole vielä tehty. 
Onkohan kullanruskeaa pystyraitaväritystäkin tarkoitus ruveta jollain aikataululla muuttamaan taiteellisempaan suuntaan? Tai onko aputominimille (Linja-Karjala, Autolinjat, ESLL, ym.) tarkoitus luoda omanlaisensa näköiset imagot?

----------


## Tomi

Savonlinja-yhtiöt (Savonlinja Oy, Autolinjat Oy, Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne Oy, Linja-Karjala Oy, SL-Autoyhtymä Oy ja SL-Autolinjat) yhtenäistää nimensä Savonlinjaksi. Tuskin aputoiminimille luodaan omanlaistaan imagoa, kun niiden nimiäkään ei tulevaisuudessa autojen kyljissä näy, vaan kaikissa tulee lukemaan Savonlinja.

----------


## rane

> Savonlinja-yhtiöt (Savonlinja Oy, Autolinjat Oy, Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne Oy, Linja-Karjala Oy, SL-Autoyhtymä Oy ja SL-Autolinjat) yhtenäistää nimensä Savonlinjaksi. Tuskin aputoiminimille luodaan omanlaistaan imagoa, kun niiden nimiäkään ei tulevaisuudessa autojen kyljissä näy, vaan kaikissa tulee lukemaan Savonlinja.


Niin. Ainoa aputoiminimi, joka nyt on käytössä on SL-Autolinjat Turussa, lienee viitisen vuotta siitä, kun tuo yhtiö tuli osaksi Savonlinja Oy:tä.
Itselläni on tekniikan alan koulutus, enkä tiedä tuon taivaallista siitä, mitä tuollaiset fuusiot vaikuttavat verotuksen tai muun osalta yhtiöiden talouteen. Tokkopa Honkaset kuitenkaan rahaa hukkaan heittävät. Vai onko niin, että nuo yhtiöt ottavat käyttöön aputoiminimen Savonlinja, kuten eräs toinen konserni nimen Pohjolan Matka.

----------


## Tomi

Näin juuri olen ymmärtänyt, että mainonnassa ja autojen kyljissä lukee vain Savonlinja, vaikka virallisissa papereissa lukisi edelleen  Savonlinja Oy, Autolinjat Oy, Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne Oy, Linja-Karjala Oy, SL-Autoyhtymä Oy tai SL-Autolinjat. Eli samoin kuin Pohjolan Matka on autojen kyljissä ja mainonnassa, mutta Pohjolan Turistiauto Oy ynnä muut erillisten yhtiöiden nimet virallisissa papereissa. Ainakaan tidotteessa ei mainittu sanaa fuusio.

----------


## Nils-Nasu

Erään tuttavani matkustuskokemus Savonlinjalla ei ollut kovinkaan miellyttävä. Tällainen tuskin kuuluu brändiuudistukseen.  :Sad:  Asia on tiettävästi mennyt jo poliisin tutkittavaksi.




> Naisena joutuu kokemaan seksuaalista häirintää melkoisen usein! Tähän mennessä näistä on selvitty toimivalla coping-keinolla, huumorilla. Tänään ei enää huumori riittänyt. Istuin savonlinjan bussissa Jyväskylästä Joensuuhun, kuskin kanssa kahden. Kuski kuuluttaa mikrofonilla minut käymään luonaan ja pokkana kysyy 'maistuisko PÄIVÄPANO bussin takapenkillä?' No ei maistunut. Sen sijaan sain matkustaa 3puol tuntia tämän pervon kanssa peläten ja itkua pidätellen. Jatkuvasti tämä herrasmies palasi luokseni anelemaan anteeksi ja huolehtimaan ettei hänelle aiheutuisi tästä ongelmia (mm. pysäyttäen bussin tyhjälle pysäkille) Tällaista kohtelua ei ansaitse kukaan, etenkään maksava asiakas työtehtävässä olevalta asikaspalvelijalta. Reklamaatiota tehdessä minua ei uskottu, koska kuljettaja kertoi minun syyllistyneen tähän ahdisteluun ja Savonlinjan edustaja ei tiennyt kumpaa uskoa. Sellainen päivä.


Tässä vielä linkki: https://www.facebook.com/saraa.salon...09014134171763

----------


## sm3

En osaa tehdä suoraa linkkiä Facebook viestiin mutta Savonlinjan FB sivulta löytys muutamaan viestiin annettu vastaus:




> Hei. Asia on otettu erittäin vakavasti ja tutkimme tapahtunutta sen vaatimalla vakavuudella. Kuljettajaa on kuultu asian tiimoilta ja hänen kertomansa poikkeaa matkustajan kertomasta. Olemme tehneet asiasta ilmoituksen Poliisille ja jatkamme asian selvittämistä.
> Terveisin, Kai Honkanen
> liiketoimintajohtaja


Koska kummakin tarina poikkeaa toisistaan niin toinen ei puhu totta. Siksi en itse asettuisi kummankaan puolelle, eikä varmaan Savonlinjakaan juurikin tämän takia.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Koska kummakin tarina poikkeaa toisistaan niin toinen ei puhu totta. Siksi en itse asettuisi kummankaan puolelle, eikä varmaan Savonlinjakaan juurikin tämän takia.


Yllättävä asenne Savonlinjalla tapahtuneeseen. Joku vuosi sitten Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne purki kuljettajan työsopimuksen välittömästi vastaavien väitteiden takia. Poliisitutkinnassa rikosta ei todettu tapahtuneen, firma sai negatiivista julkisuutta ja kuljettaja korvaukset. Myös meillä Paunulla on ristiriitaisissa kertomuksissa asiakkaan sana aina totuus ja lojaali kuljettaja valehtelee. Kuljettaja voi saada varoituksen asiakaspalautteen pohjalta, toimitusjohtajan pelotellessa esimiehen vierellä.

----------


## sm3

Seuraava teksti ei liity millään tasolla tähän Savonlinjat tapahtumaan. 

On huono tapa erottaa kuljettaja ennenkuin edes tiedetään ovatko väitteet totta. Joku voi tuota käyttää aseenaan jos ei satu kuljettajasta pitämään syystä että ei vaikka antanut juoda kahvia bussissa tai ei päästänyt liputta. Kuljettajan työmahdollisuudet monellakin eri alalla taitaa mennä siinä riippumatta siitä oliko syyllinen vai ei.

----------


## Karosa

> Joku voi tuota käyttää aseenaan jos ei satu kuljettajasta pitämään syystä että ei vaikka antanut juoda kahvia bussissa tai ei päästänyt liputta.


Ottamatta juurikaan kantaa tuohon tapaukseen, selattuani kyseisen feministin facebook-profiilia, voi todeta että yllämainitsemasi on hyvin mahdollista tässä tapauksessa. Daami on suuttunut jostain kuljettajalle, ja tavalla tai toisella sitten värikynällä värittää tarinan, jotta kuljettaja saisi kenkää.

----------


## sm3

Voin olla sokea tai muuta, mutta en oikeen löytänyt sieltä profiilista mitään raskauttavaa. Saa nähdä kerrotaanko koskaan julkisesti kuinka asia oikeasti oli, vai pidentäänkö salassa. Minusta asiassa ei ole sen enempää keskusteltavaa, mutta ehdottomasti olisi kiva tietää totuus kunhan se joku päivä selviää.

Sitä kummastelen, että henkilö joka tämän toi esille ylenpänä ja esittäytyi matkustajana olleen tuttavaksi, ei osallistu ollenkaan keskusteluun eikä ole edes käynyt foorumilla viestin laitettuaan.

----------


## tkp

Esitutkintapöytäkirjoja voinee kysellä poliisilta, jos juttu nyt ikinä siihen pisteeseen asti menee että jotakuta epäiltäisiin rikoksesta.

----------


## sm3

Pari uutista aiheesta:

MTV:n uutinen on aikas heikkolaatuinen ja yksipuolinen ei ole kuultu kuin matkustajaa ja sekin kopsattu muualta, IL:n juttu on yllättävä kyllä ihan hyvä, siinä kerrotaan enemmän ja molempien kanta.

MTV: Naisasiakas: Bussikuski ehdotti päiväpanoa takapenkillä  Matkustin 3,5 tuntia peläten ja itkua pidätellen
http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...tellen/5888510

IL: Sara, 22, syyttää bussikuskia harvinaisen härskistä ehdotuksesta
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...001176708.html

Karjalainen: Naisopiskelija järkyttyi bussimatkalla - "Kuski ehdotti päiväpanoa takapenkillä"
http://www.karjalainen.fi/uutiset/uu...a-takapenkilla

----------


## Nils-Nasu

> Sitä kummastelen, että henkilö joka tämän toi esille ylenpänä ja esittäytyi matkustajana olleen tuttavaksi, ei osallistu ollenkaan keskusteluun eikä ole edes käynyt foorumilla viestin laitettuaan.


Olen kyllä käynyt foorumilla, mutta en sillä kertaa kirjautunut sisään. Eipä täällä ehdi joka päivä käydä.  :Wink:  
Ei minulla tuohon paljoa lisää tai uutta sanottavaa ole. Odotan, että poliisi ja asianosaiset saavat selvitettyä asian. Hyvä, että asia on mennyt eteenpäin. Hyvä myös, että Savonlinja on kertonut oman suhtautumisensa ja kuljettajan version tapahtumista.
Järkytyin luettuani tapauksesta Facebookissa ja päätin jakaa sen tänne. En oikeastaan yllättynyt, että tällaisia ahdistelutapauksia on. Jokainen tapaus on tietysti järkyttävä ja aivan liikaa!

----------


## sm3

Sitähän ei tiedetä kuinka asiat ovat joten mitä sitä kuljettajaa vielä tuomitsemaan.

----------


## Rehtori

Samaan sarjaan sattuu :Smile:  http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2016...58125_uu.shtml

----------


## J_J

> Samaan sarjaan sattuu http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2016...58125_uu.shtml


Jostain syystä näillä tämän kaltaisilla tapahtumilla/jutuilla on taipumus esiintyä "ryppäissä". Samoin kuin tuntuu tapahtuvan myös vaikkapa "suistui tuntemattomasta syystä suoraan rekan keulaan" -jutuissa...

----------


## sm3

Tähän on tullut vähän jatkoa muutama päivä sitten, ei mitään uutta tai mullistavaa:

Savonlinja siirsi härskeistä ehdotuksista syytetyn bussikuskin pois tehtävistään
http://yle.fi/uutiset/savonlinja_sii...istaan/8884274



> Bussimatkustajan kertomus kuljettajan esittämistä seksuaalisista ehdotuksista on johtanut siihen, että poliisi tutkii tapausta kunnianloukkauksena. Kuljettaja kiistää tapahtuneen, mutta bussiyhtiö ei ole jättänyt asiassa omaa rikosilmoitusta.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Seuraava teksti ei liity millään tasolla tähän Savonlinjat tapahtumaan. 
> 
> On huono tapa erottaa kuljettaja ennenkuin edes tiedetään ovatko väitteet totta. Joku voi tuota käyttää aseenaan jos ei satu kuljettajasta pitämään syystä että ei vaikka antanut juoda kahvia bussissa tai ei päästänyt liputta.


Samaa yritin sanoa, mutta Masi Paunu on niin iso nimi bussialalla ettei hänen tarvitse välittää oikeusmurhan mahdollisuudesta. Uusia kuljettajia on aina jonossa tulossa jos vanhat käy hankalaksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Savonlinja hakee välille Turku - Tampere - Jyväskylä kahta vuoroparia 1.1.2016 alkaen.


Kuulemma matkustajat eivät aluksi meinanneet löytää tätä Savonlinjan uutta avausta, mutta nyt matkustajia näyttää riittävän: eilen 18.15 Jyväskylästä Tampereelle ajettiin kahdella bussilla ja näytti siltä, että nimenomaan suuren matkustajamäärän vuoksi. Ehkäpä tässä ketjussa aiemmin mainittu uutisointi on tuonut näkyvyyttä firmalle ja kaikki julkisuushan on hyvää julkisuutta  :Smile:

----------


## Andelin

Ei mennyt ESLL:llä hyvin ELY-keskuksen hankinnoissa Uudellamaalla. 31:stä tarjouksesta ei yhtään kauppaa. Itä-Uudellamaalla, jota seuraan, siirtyi runsaasti liikennettä muille. Porvoo-Mäntsälä meni ryhmittymälle Seppälä+Lampola, Loviisa-Lapinjärvi koululaisliikenne Elimäen Liikenteelle ja Porvoo-Sikilä-Forsslätt koululaisliikenne Kaj Forsblomille. Firman läsnäolo on muutenkin hiipumassa kaakkoisrannikolla. Onkohan konserni luopumassa markkinoistaan täällä kokonaan? Helsinki-Kotka-liikennettä ei uudisteta, vaan supistuksia seuraa jatkuvasti.

Ely-asiakirjat tässä ja tässä.

----------


## kuukanko

Hesari on haastatellut sekä Savonlinjan uutta että vanhaa toimitusjohtajaa: 60 vuotta toimitusjohtajana riitti isälle  Savonlinja vaihtoi johtoa myllerryksen keskellä. Molemmat kritisoivat EU:n palvelusopimusasetusta ja joukkoliikennelakia, mutta uusi toimitusjohtaja Kai Honkanen toteaa, että muutos on mahdollisuus.

----------


## KriZuu

Savonlinjalle tulossa uusia Scania Interlink HD -telejä. Lahden tehtaan pihalla seisoi tänään 4 yksilöä.

----------


## kuukanko

Savonlinja on karsimassa pikavuoroliikennettään jonkin verran 1.1.2017.

Ainakin tällaisiltä reiteiltä löytyy karsintahakemukset ELY:jen sivuilta:
Helsinki - Jyväskylä
Helsinki - Mikkeli
Helsinki - Lappeenranta
Mikkeli - Savonlinna
Jyväskylä - Lappeenranta

----------


## dreamy83

> Hesari on haastatellut sekä Savonlinjan uutta että vanhaa toimitusjohtajaa: 60 vuotta toimitusjohtajana riitti isälle  Savonlinja vaihtoi johtoa myllerryksen keskellä. Molemmat kritisoivat EU:n palvelusopimusasetusta ja joukkoliikennelakia, mutta uusi toimitusjohtaja Kai Honkanen toteaa, että muutos on mahdollisuus.


Nämä perinteiset isot kotimaiset bussifirmat ovat kyllä kukin hiukan outoja liikeyrityksiä. Haihatellaan olotilaa, jossa ei ole käytännössä kilpailua. Tämä jopa tilanteessa, jossa toimiala oli näivettyvä ja jokainen suomalainen bussifirmojen ulkopuolella tiesi sen näivettymisen syyn: markkinat eivät toimineet ja hinnat karkasivat käsistä. Lopulta kilpailu sekä kilpailutukset tulivat ja elvyttivät alaa. Tässä tilanteessa edessä näkyvä kalteva liukas pinta sai monella perinteisellä toimijalla aikaan paniikkinappulan painamisen. Paradoksaalista, kilpailun oli lopulta avaamassa vasemmistoliiton liikenneministeri. 

Toisaalta Savonlinja näkyy uudistuneen varsin edukseen ja ainakin Turussa napannut sopimusliikenteestä ihan kunnon siivun, joten tuota uuden pomon mainitsemaa mahdollisuutta on myös nähdäkseni käytetty.

----------


## tkp

Savonlinja aloittaa Tampere-Helsinki vuorot http://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikkel...aa-toukokuussa

----------


## kallio843

Mä todella toivon että toi Tampereen kuvio onnistuu. Ja jos aikataulut ja hinnoittelu saadaan kohilleen niin miksi ei onnistuisi. Tästä olisi seuraavaksi hyvä laajentaa myös Helsingistä Turkuun-reitille.

----------


## kuukanko

Minun on vaikea keksiä, mitä Savonlinja tekisi niin erilailla kuin Pohjolan Liikenne, että se menestyisi Tampereen reitillä. Lisäämällä tällainen pääreitti linjakartalle firmasta tehdään kyllä houkuttelevampi ostokohde...

----------


## moxu

Ehkä Savonlinjan taka-ajatuksena on tehdä Tampereelle jonkinlainen läntinen solmukohta, josta muutaman kerran päivässä on samanaikaiset lähdöt niin Helsinkiin, Turkuun kuin Jyväskyläänkin. Koko Suomen kattavuus on mahdollista hankkia vain uusia pikavuoroja perustamalla. Yhtiön uusi väritys on paljonkin huomiota herättävämpi kuin Pohjolan, ja saumaa kisaan Onnibussin kanssa sikäli enemmän, että asia tuntuu kiinnostavan.
Matkahuoltolaisuus karsinee Honkasen haluja ajaa täsmälleen samoihin aikoihin Paunun ja Länsilinjojen kanssa, mutta hyvinhän on kaikkien tiedossa, että vapaita slotteja kolmostieltä löytyy. Itse jaksan yhä odottaa sitä iltakymmenen pintaan Tampereelta Helsinkiin suuntaavaa vuoroa, tosin pelkään sen tässäkin tapauksessa olevan turhaa...

----------


## aulis

> Minun on vaikea keksiä, mitä Savonlinja tekisi niin erilailla kuin Pohjolan Liikenne, että se menestyisi Tampereen reitillä. Lisäämällä tällainen pääreitti linjakartalle firmasta tehdään kyllä houkuttelevampi ostokohde...


Näin tampereella asuvana TampereHelsinki-välin viikoittaisena vakiomatkustajana totean, että Tampereella ollaan ainakin omassa kuplasssani autuaan tietämättömiä Pohjolan Liikenteestä. Enkä tosiaan ole sen kummempaa markkinointia nähnyt kuin itse linja-autot. Onnibus rummuttaa jatkuvasti printti- ja sosiaalisessa mediassa mutta Pohjolan Liikenne olisi saanut paljon näkyvämmin ilmoittaa olemassa olostaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Savonlinja hakee myös 1.5.2017 alkaen kahta uutta vuoroparia Tampere - Jyväskylä -välille. Reittiliikennelupahakemus

----------


## ATR

> Savonlinja hakee myös 1.5.2017 alkaen kahta uutta vuoroparia Tampere - Jyväskylä -välille. Reittiliikennelupahakemus


Hakemuksessa mainitaan, että haetaan uusia vuoroja, eli tarkoituksena kai olisi, että entiset vuorot säilyvät. Mutta aika erikoinen on haettujen vuorojen aikataulu: Jyväskylästä lähtö Tampereelle olisi 8.30, kun nykyisin Savonlinjalla on lähtö 9.00. Tampereelta haetaan vuoroa 16.30, kun nykyinen lähtö on 16.40.

----------


## killerpop

> Minun on vaikea keksiä, mitä Savonlinja tekisi niin erilailla kuin Pohjolan Liikenne, että se menestyisi Tampereen reitillä. Lisäämällä tällainen pääreitti linjakartalle firmasta tehdään kyllä houkuttelevampi ostokohde...


Vaikkapa ajamalla Valkeakosken kautta.

----------


## tkp

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...9-7439e2850eaa

Päällekkäisiä lähtöjä Paunun kanssa näyttäisi olevan 11.15 Helsingistä

Savonlinjat on viime aikoina mainostanut Itä-Suomesta suoria yhteyksiä Helsingin satamiin. Ihmetyttää ettei tuossa hakemuksessa ole mitään mainintaa satamiin ajamisesta.

----------


## moxu

Savonlinjan Helsinki-Tampere-liikennelupahakemus on tehty ja julkinen. Enkä ainakaan minä olisi paljon pahemmin voinut odotuksissani pettyä.
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...9-7439e2850eaa

Tämä on kauniisti sanottuna käsittämätöntä sekoilua. Sen sijaan, että edes yritettäisiin tarjota vuoroja sellaisiin ajankohtiin, joissa oikeasti on katvetta, tungetaan lähdöt olemassaolevien Paunun vuorojen lähituntumaan. Tampereelta VP 4.15/SL 4.30, VP 7.00 ja 7.30/SL 7.15, SL 13.00/VP 13.15, VP 15.00 ja 15.30/SL 15.15 ja Helsingistä VP 3.15/SL 3.30, VP 8.15 ja 9.15/SL 8.45, sekä VP että SL 11.15(!) ja VP 21.45/SL 22.00. 
Tämä tuntuu paitsi sekä kilpailijaan että asiakkaisiin kohdistuvalta kiusanteolta, myös omille nilkoille hakkaamiselta. Vai onko tarkoituskin vain osoittaa, ettei Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä ole matkustajia kuin tiettyyn määrään vuoroja?

Idioottimaisuutta on ajaa vuorot Valkeakosken kautta. Sillä saadaan taas joku asiakas karkoitettua Onnibussille tai sellaiselle Paunun tai Länsilinjain vuorolle, joka sentään edes yrittää tehdä matkan suoraan motaria.

----------


## JT

> http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...9-7439e2850eaa
> 
> Päällekkäisiä lähtöjä Paunun kanssa näyttäisi olevan 11.15 Helsingistä


Sinällään mielenkiintoinen homma, mikäli lupa Savonlinjalle heltiää, niin ainakin tuo 11.15-vuoro lain mukaan aiheuttaisi Paunulle jatkuvaa ja vakavaa haittaa kuukauden verran. Paunulla kun loppuu tuossa vuorossa (kuten monessa muussakin) siirtymäajan sopimus 31.5.2017 ja Savonlinja hakee uutta liikennettä 1.5.2017 alkaen.

Kokonaisuutena Savonlinjan aikataulusuunnitelma herättää muutamia kysymysmerkkejä:
Tampere - Helsinki -välillä tarjonta on melko tasaista, mutta Helsinki - Tampere -suunnassa ei näemmä kulkisi yhtäkään vuoroa 11.15-22.00 välillä, jolloin luulisi kysynnän olevan voimakkainta. Vaikuttaa siltä, että tässä on haettu tuotannollisesti tehokasta kokonaisuutta nykyiset autokierrot huomioiden.Savonlinjalla pääsee Tampereen suunnasta Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle, mutta ei takaisin päin! Houkuttaako tämä lentoasemalle menijää hankkimaan lipun Savonlinjalta vai Paunulta, jolla on kattava tarjonta molempiin suuntiin.Valkeakoski hidastaa Helsinki - Tampere -väliä noin vartilla, mutta kilpailua Valkeakoskella ei vielä ole. Tosin, iso osa vuoroista kulkee Paunun kanssa samassa aikaslotissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Vaikka aiemmin veikkailin, että Savonlinja hankkiutuisi itse parempaan myyntikuntoon uusilla reiteillä, niin nyt näyttäisikin enemmän siltä, että siellä yritetään painostaa Paunua myymään tulemalla samoille apajille Valkeakoskella ja Jyväskylä - Tampereen linja-autoasema -välillä. OnniBus ei palvele näistä kumpaakaan. Näin ne paronienkin reviirirajat murtuu ja väitetyt kartellikumppanit muuttuvat kilpailijoiksi.

ELY-keskuksissa näyttäisi nyt olevan vireillä runsaasti saneeraushakemuksia myös Savonlinjan vanhoille reiteille 1.5. alkaen.

----------


## MJG

> Idioottimaisuutta on ajaa vuorot Valkeakosken kautta. Sillä saadaan taas joku asiakas karkoitettua Onnibussille tai sellaiselle Paunun tai Länsilinjain vuorolle, joka sentään edes yrittää tehdä matkan suoraan motaria.


Jaa niinkö?

Se, jolla on tarve päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti Helsingin keskustasta Tampereen keskustaan valitsee junan. Nopeimmankin linja-autovuoron ajoaika on lähes 50% enemmän kuin 89 minuuttia puksuttava juna. Sitten on väkeä, joka on halvimman hinnan perässä ja mieluusti enintään 170 cm:n mittaisia. Tämä väki valitsee Onnibusin. 

Ison ryhmän muodostaa se porukka, joka ei ole matkalla linjan päätepisteiden välillä. Se tuskin juuri välittää siitä, kestääkö matka varttitunnin enemmän tai vähemmän Valkeakosken kautta, varsinkin kun aikataulut etenkin talviaikaan ovat enintään suuntaa antavat.

Eivät bussifirmat vain keskenään kilpaile, vaan myös VR:n ja eritoten henkilöautojen kanssa. Siksi olisi hassua yrittää kilpailla vain sillä, missä bussi helpoimmin häviää eli vain isoja kaupunkialueita palvelemalla.

----------


## killerpop

> Savonlinjan Helsinki-Tampere-liikennelupahakemus on tehty ja julkinen. Enkä ainakaan minä olisi paljon pahemmin voinut odotuksissani pettyä.


Jos et halua nousta Valkeakoskelta, voit mennä tietty kilpailijoiden kyydissä Akaan rampilta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 08.02.2017 klo 00:25 ---------- Previous Post was on 07.02.2017 at 23:53 ----------




> Se, jolla on tarve päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti Helsingin keskustasta Tampereen keskustaan valitsee junan. Nopeimmankin linja-autovuoron ajoaika on lähes 50% enemmän kuin 89 minuuttia puksuttava juna. Sitten on väkeä, joka on halvimman hinnan perässä ja mieluusti enintään 170 cm:n mittaisia. Tämä väki valitsee Onnibusin.


Tämä ryhmä ottaa myös tietoisen riskin, että ovat todennäköisesti myöhemmin perillä kuin se viidellä eurolla vievä halpabussi. Ei tarvi uutisia kovin kauas taaksepäin selata, että löytyy maininta esim turvalaiteongelmista. Moottoritiellä näitä vastaavia ongelmia ei yleensä ole.



> Ison ryhmän muodostaa se porukka, joka ei ole matkalla linjan päätepisteiden välillä. Se tuskin juuri välittää siitä, kestääkö matka varttitunnin enemmän tai vähemmän Valkeakosken kautta, varsinkin kun aikataulut etenkin talviaikaan ovat enintään suuntaa antavat.
> 
> Eivät bussifirmat vain keskenään kilpaile, vaan myös VR:n ja eritoten henkilöautojen kanssa. Siksi olisi hassua yrittää kilpailla vain sillä, missä bussi helpoimmin häviää eli vain isoja kaupunkialueita palvelemalla.


Olet asian ytimessä. Tässäkin mielessä pysäkkiverkosto on tärkeä kilpailuvaltti. Savonlinjan hakemuksessa uutta oikeastaan oli herätellä Marjamäki henkiin, kun se 2006 siirrettiin Ideaparkin risteykseen. Toisaalta, voi olla lupahakemuksen laatijallakin käyny moka, jos ko Marjamäki on esim Livin tiedoissa ollut vielä pikapysäkkinä. Mutta mitään muuta palvelua parantavaa, ei pysäkkiverkostossa ollut.

----------


## Eppu

Oli hakemuksessa yksi kiinnostava juttu, nimittäin tuolla 1300-vuorolla Tampereelta pääsisi suoraan Mäkelänkadun varteen ja niille kulmille. Tämä seikka voi olla joillekin hyödyksi kun ei tarvi käyttää hsl-liikennettä sinne päästäkseen. 
Muuten olisin odottanut ainakin jonkinlaista panostusta iltapäivän/alkuillan lähtöihin hki-tampere. Mut ehkä joku sellainenkin lähtö vielä tulee joskus...

----------


## Kani

Ihan hyvä, että on erilaisia reittejä ja pysäkkivalikoimaa. Eiköhän tuo pysähtymättä juuri missään -formaatti ole niin kilpailtu, että rajat tulevat jo vastaan.

----------


## moxu

Jos itse lähden Meilahdesta Tampereelle, on aika lailla yhdentekevää, nousenko bussiin Ruskeasuolta vai junaan bussi- tai spårayhteyden takaa steissiltä tai parinkymmenen minuutin rapsakan kävelylenkin päälle Pasilasta. Hinta ratkaisee -ja niin yllättävältä kuin se joistakin ehkä kuulostaakin, tämä ratkaisu on tuonut kolmen viime vuoden aikana kyyditsijäkseni useimmiten VR:n tai Paunun ja vain kerran Onnibussin.
Savonlinjan Valkeakosken käynnin idiotisoimisen perustelen sillä, että vuorot ajetaan Paunun kanssa samassa slotissa. Jos eroa lähimpään paunulaiseen olisi ainakin 20-30 minuuttia, voisi olla mahdollista saada sinnekin kulkevasta asiakaskakusta siivu. Nyt muutenkin tiukasti aikataulutettua vuoroa hidastaa entisestään se, että pitää käydä katsomassa Koskien linja-autoaseman tyhjä pysäkki. Tietysti noissa päällekkäistapauksissa Paunu voikin siirtää oman vuoronsa motarille, jos rupeaa näyttämään siltä, että Savonlinja kiinnostaa vanhan kolmostien varren kulkijoita enemmän. Jos kummassakin peräkkäin kulkevassa bussissa on yhden käden sormin laskettava määrä asiakkaita välitolpalle, seuraa siitä vain yleistä pahaa mieltä, myös sille asiakkaiden enemmistölle, joka on matkalla Valkeakosken ohi.

Mutta edelleen, ilman mitään näkemyksiä aiemmalle toimijalle aiheutuvista haitoista tms., jaksan ihmetellä, miksi Helsingin ja Tampereen välille voidaan myöntää liikennöintilupia slotteihin, joissa jo on puolen tunnin sisään kaksikin lähtöä ja jätetään tyhjiä aikoja sinne tänne. Esimerkiksi Helsingistä 2.00, 6.45, 8.45, 19.00 ja 21.15 sekä Tampereelta 3.40, 9.30, 16.00 ja 22.00 olisivat lähtöaikoja, joissa lähin olemassaoleva yhteys olisi niin kaukana, ettei kukaan häiritsisi ketään. Ja asiakkaan etu eli mahdollisimman runsas vuorojen määrä mahdollisimman runsaalla hajonnalla olisi kyllä oltava ainoa kriteeri niin liikennelupien anomiselle kuin niiden myöntämisellekin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Hakemuksessa mainitaan, että haetaan uusia vuoroja, eli tarkoituksena kai olisi, että entiset vuorot säilyvät. Mutta aika erikoinen on haettujen vuorojen aikataulu: Jyväskylästä lähtö Tampereelle olisi 8.30, kun nykyisin Savonlinjalla on lähtö 9.00. Tampereelta haetaan vuoroa 16.30, kun nykyinen lähtö on 16.40.


Nykyisistä Turku - Tampere - Jyväskylä - Kuopio ja Turku - Tampere - Jyväskylä - Joensuu vuoroista on muutoshakemukset Pohjois-Savon ELY:n sivuilla. Joensuuhun menevät vuorot käännetään hakemuksissa Kuopioon ja yhteys Joensuuhun muuttuu vaihdolliseksi. Mainitsemasi lähtöajat pysyvät kuitenkin ennallaan eli siinä tosiaan menisi hyvin lyhyen ajan sisällä kaksi Savonlinjan bussia peräkkäin. Vaikea kuvitella, että ainakaan viikon hiljaisempina päivinä löytyisi kysyntää molempiin (8.30 lähtö ajettaisiin M - P ja 16.30 lähtö M - P, S).

----------


## kallio843

Savonlinja tuo numerotunnukset linjakilpiin samanlailla kun esimerkiksi lentoyhtiöt lentoihin. 1.5 alkaen jokaisella vuorolla on oma tunnuksensa, esimerkiksi s609 ja s707. Matkahuollon aikatauluhakua selaamalla voi todeta asian. Hevosmiesten tietotoimiston mukaan tunnus tullaan näyttämään myös kilvissä.

----------


## Sakke100

> Savonlinja tuo numerotunnukset linjakilpiin samanlailla kun esimerkiksi lentoyhtiöt lentoihin. 1.5 alkaen jokaisella vuorolla on oma tunnuksensa, esimerkiksi s609 ja s707.


Sama S-kirjain kuin VR:n Pendolinoissa. Esim. Turusta klo 14.25 Kuopioon lähtevä pika on vuorotunnukseltaan S905.

----------


## Salomaa

Jossain mielessä on hyvä että on erlaisia palvelutuotteita, mutta ei turha päällekkäisyys hyödyttäne liikennöitsijöitäkään. Bussikalustossa on sitten suuri ero. Matkustin Omnibussilla lahteen ja ehkä hinta/laatu-suhde oli kohdallaan. Olen 177 cm pitkä ja minulle ei ylimääräistä tilaa ollut senttiäkään ja kun bussi oli täyteen myyty, niin ei mitään mukavaa matkustamista.

Savonlinja ja Paunu käyttää kalustoa, jossa suurempi istumisväljyys ja istuimet leveämmät sekä kokonaan kangasta. 

Eli tuote on siis eri ja ainakin isomman ihmisen kannattaa mukavuudesta maksaa enemmän.

----------


## VHi

> Jossain mielessä on hyvä että on erlaisia palvelutuotteita, mutta ei turha päällekkäisyys hyödyttäne liikennöitsijöitäkään. Bussikalustossa on sitten suuri ero. Matkustin Omnibussilla lahteen ja ehkä hinta/laatu-suhde oli kohdallaan. Olen 177 cm pitkä ja minulle ei ylimääräistä tilaa ollut senttiäkään ja kun bussi oli täyteen myyty, niin ei mitään mukavaa matkustamista.
> 
> Savonlinja ja Paunu käyttää kalustoa, jossa suurempi istumisväljyys ja istuimet leveämmät sekä kokonaan kangasta. 
> 
> Eli tuote on siis eri ja ainakin isomman ihmisen kannattaa mukavuudesta maksaa enemmän.


Eikä se hintakaan aina ole kalliimpi. Onnilla on vain maine edullisena kulkumuotona, "matkahuollon bussit" taas on kalliita.

----------


## aki

> Jossain mielessä on hyvä että on erlaisia palvelutuotteita, mutta ei turha päällekkäisyys hyödyttäne liikennöitsijöitäkään. Bussikalustossa on sitten suuri ero. Matkustin Omnibussilla lahteen ja ehkä hinta/laatu-suhde oli kohdallaan. Olen 177 cm pitkä ja minulle ei ylimääräistä tilaa ollut senttiäkään ja kun bussi oli täyteen myyty, niin ei mitään mukavaa matkustamista.
> 
> Savonlinja ja Paunu käyttää kalustoa, jossa suurempi istumisväljyys ja istuimet leveämmät sekä kokonaan kangasta. 
> 
> Eli tuote on siis eri ja ainakin isomman ihmisen kannattaa mukavuudesta maksaa enemmän.


Helsinki-Lahti välillä pääsee matkustamaan edullisesti myös KA:n autoilla. Käytännössä OB:n ja KA:n hinnat ovat tasoissa. Samalle päivälle tarjoushintaisen lipun saa ostettua kummaltakin 4-8 hintaan ja lähtöjäkin on kummallakin yhtä paljon.

----------


## markus1979

Tuli kokeiltua Savonlinjan palvelua. Pikainen päiväreissu Helsingistä Kouvolaan ja takaisin. Menomatka euron, takaisin 7,60, eli varsin kohtuullinen.

Menomatkalla bussi oli kyllä hyvin vanha, pistorasioitakaan ei ollut. Paluusuuntaan hieman tuoreempi. Jalkatilaa oli molemmissa reilusti ja sanomalehtiä oli tarjolla luettavaksi.

Molempiin suuntiin kuulutukset olivat hyvät ja kuljettajat olivat varsin puheliaita, tuntui jopa hieman eksoottiselta (toki, en matkusta paljoakaan Suomessa busseilla). Keskellä viikkoa bussit olivat lähes tyhjiä, muutama hassu matkustaja vain. Päästä päähän matkusti ehkä vain pari matkustajaa, muutama sentään lyhyempiä välejä (esim Porvoo-Helsinki paluusuuntaan).

----------


## aki

> Tuli kokeiltua Savonlinjan palvelua. Pikainen päiväreissu Helsingistä Kouvolaan ja takaisin. Menomatka euron, takaisin 7,60, eli varsin kohtuullinen.


Hieman ihmettelin että mitenkä Savonlinjalla saa lipun Hesasta Kouvolaan eurolla kun MH:n kautta ostettuna hinta on joka lähdölle vakio 14. Savonlinjan omassa verkkokaupassa hinnat ovatkin sitten huomattavasti halvempia ja todellakin alimmillaan vain euron! Itseäni kyllä hieman ihmetyttää että riippuen myyntikanavasta lipun hinta samalle lähdölle on täysin eri.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Hieman ihmettelin että mitenkä Savonlinjalla saa lipun Hesasta Kouvolaan eurolla kun MH:n kautta ostettuna hinta on joka lähdölle vakio 14. Savonlinjan omassa verkkokaupassa hinnat ovatkin sitten huomattavasti halvempia ja todellakin alimmillaan vain euron! Itseäni kyllä hieman ihmetyttää että riippuen myyntikanavasta lipun hinta samalle lähdölle on täysin eri.


Eikös Onnibussin myötä tämä kehitys ole vain kiihdyttänyt vauhtiaan? Luulempa, että tällä hetkellä voi autoon hinta olla kahdestakin eri myyntikavasta eri ja vielä autosta ostettuna kolmas vaihtoehtohinta. Tälläkin foorumilla oli monia, joiden mielestä tämä oli "oikea kehityssuunta" hinnoittelulle menneinä vuosina. Onko mielipide vielä sama? Omasta näkökulmastani tämä hajauttaa ja hankaloitttaa asiakkaiden toimintaa sekä vertailua huomattavasti. Heijastuu myös siihen, että yhä useamman yrityksen myymä lippu ei kelpaa muilla kuin saman yrityksen vuoroilla sekä vaihtolippuja ei enää saa entiseen malliin. Ei autosta eikä netistäkään. Tämä tulee nostamaan varsinkin monen eri matkan sisältämien matkojen kokonaishintaa sekä hankaloittamaan lippujen ostamista.

----------


## aki

Olin jo kokonaan unohtanut www.pikavuorot.fi palvelun. Siellä eri liikennöitsijöiden hintoja on helppo vertailla ja lisäksi palvelu ohjaa suoraan valitun operaattorin nettikauppaan. Täytyy nyt tallentaa tuo nettiosoite kun ei sitä muuten taas muista.

----------


## killerpop

> Olin jo kokonaan unohtanut www.pikavuorot.fi palvelun. Täytyy nyt tallentaa tuo nettiosoite kun ei sitä muuten taas muista.


Liian ytimekäs tai kuvaava nimi palvelulle, ettei voi muistaa?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Liian ytimekäs tai kuvaava nimi palvelulle, ettei voi muistaa?


 :Smile: 

Toisaalta Savonlinjan käsittämättömän "linjanumerouudistuksen" myötähän vuorosta ei voi tietää onko se pikavuoro ellei tiedä mitä tuo "linjanumero" tarkoittaa. Suuri miinus Savonlinjalle ja yleiselle joukkoliikennejärjestelmälle.

----------


## rane

Tuon pikavuorot.fi-sivuston mukaan meiltä pääsee tuohon naapurikaupunkiin kahdellatoista vuorolla joista kuitenkin vain yksi on pikavuoro.
Onko tuo sitten oikeata palvelua?

----------


## moxu

Savonlinja voisi hyvin ottaa markkinointisloganin "Vain kävellen pääset halvemmalla ja hitaammin".
Eipä silti, olen itsekin joskus matkannut ko.firman halpisvuorolla Helsingistä Kiteelle, eikä voi väittää sen olevan kevyin mahdollinen istuttava. Silti 4-5-teiden kohdalla voisi hyvin jakaa vuorot siten, että joka toinen bussi olisi Lusiin asti express, joka toinen lentokentän, Lahden ja Heinolan kautta kiertävä, ja Lusissa olisi sitten mahdollisuus vaihtoon. Tästä edettäisiin sitten toinen Jyväskylään ja toinen Mikkeliin, joista jokunen expressinä Helsingistä lähtenyt voisi jatkaa edelleenkin (Jkylä-Kuopio, Mikkeli-Varkaus-Savonlinna/Joensuu).
Mutta ilmeisesti Savonlinja on ajatellut taloudellisimmaksi ratkaisun, joka palvelee mahdollisimman monia paikkakuntia. Harmi, sillä Helsingin ja Lusin välin suorana ajava bussi olisi ainakin kolme varttia "saittarilinjaa" nopeampi, ja sellaista voisi tosiaan käyttää joku kauemmaskin menijä. Nyt jo ajatus Mikkeliin tai Jyväskylään menemisestä hitaalla pikavuorolla tuntuu arveluttavalta, vaikka matkaa ei liialla hinnalla olisikaan pilattu.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Toisaalta Savonlinjan käsittämättömän "linjanumerouudistuksen" myötähän vuorosta ei voi tietää onko se pikavuoro ellei tiedä mitä tuo "linjanumero" tarkoittaa. Suuri miinus Savonlinjalle ja yleiselle joukkoliikennejärjestelmälle.


Savonlinjalla on samanlainen numerointi kuin lentoyhtiöillä  jokainen trippi omalla numerolla.

--



--

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Savonlinjalla on samanlainen numerointi kuin lentoyhtiöillä  jokainen trippi omalla numerolla.


Tiedän. Tähän asti kuitenkin tietääkseni ja käsittääkseni Suomessa on Onnibussia ja nyt Savonlinjaa lukuunottamatta ollut selkeä jako: numeroitu linja -> vakiovuoroliikennettä. Pika-merkinnällä tai express-merkinnällä merkitty pikavuorot ja jos tämä on puuttunut vuoro on ollut vakiovuoroliikennettä. Nyt tämäkin selkeä jako Pika/vakiovuoroliikenteen välillä murennetaan. Toki jos tietää että kaikki Onnibussin ja Savonlinjan pikavuorot on merkitty pika-sanan sijasta numerolla niin asia ei ole ongelma. Suuri asiakaskunta tätä tuskin tietää. Sen vuoksi mielestäni muutos on heikennys joukkoliikenteeseen.




> Mutta ilmeisesti Savonlinja on ajatellut taloudellisimmaksi ratkaisun, joka palvelee mahdollisimman monia paikkakuntia. Harmi, sillä Helsingin ja Lusin välin suorana ajava bussi olisi ainakin kolme varttia "saittarilinjaa" nopeampi, ja sellaista voisi tosiaan käyttää joku kauemmaskin menijä. Nyt jo ajatus Mikkeliin tai Jyväskylään menemisestä hitaalla pikavuorolla tuntuu arveluttavalta, vaikka matkaa ei liialla hinnalla olisikaan pilattu.


Totta, mutta välillä on paljon asutusta jonne ja josta joku haluaisi matkustaa. Pikavuoroliikenne on hyvä työkalu jos haluaa matkustaa nopeasti kahden kaupungin välillä mutta se edellyttää että väliä palvellaan myös vakiovuoroliikenteellä. Nythän monessa paikassa on menty euronkuvat silmissä ja liikennettä muutettu suurimuotoisesti pikavuoroliikenteeksi jolloin välipaikkojen matkustajat on jätetty oman onnensa nojaan tai käyttämään lähes entisiä palveluita suuremmalla hinnalla.

----------


## Jaikku

Savonlinja ottaa käyttöön uuden mobiilisovelluksen

http://www.lansi-savo.fi/uutiset/lah...lluksen-366194

----------


## moxu

> Totta, mutta välillä on paljon asutusta jonne ja josta joku haluaisi matkustaa. Pikavuoroliikenne on hyvä työkalu jos haluaa matkustaa nopeasti kahden kaupungin välillä mutta se edellyttää että väliä palvellaan myös vakiovuoroliikenteellä. Nythän monessa paikassa on menty euronkuvat silmissä ja liikennettä muutettu suurimuotoisesti pikavuoroliikenteeksi jolloin välipaikkojen matkustajat on jätetty oman onnensa nojaan tai käyttämään lähes entisiä palveluita suuremmalla hinnalla.


Jos en ihan väärin ole asioita käsittänyt, on PSA:n ideana ollut juuri paikallistason liikenteen, eli alueellisen vakiovuoropalvelun kehittäminen. Kahden paikkakunnan, joiden välillä tällaista julkisesti järjestettyä ja kilpailutettua palvelua on, välisillä tolpilla ei vapaan kilpailun alaisen pikavuoroliikenteen ole tarpeen pysähtyä, ellei firma katso tästä jotenkin hyötyvänsä.
Esim.Savonlinjan 4- ja 5-teiden kohdalla kuvio voisi toimia näppärästi niin, että tietyllä kellonlyömällä Kampista lähtisi pikavuoro lentokentän, Lahden ja Heinolan kautta Lusiin, ja kolme varttia sen perään express suoraan Lusiin. Täältä sitten toinen auto jatkaisi Jyväskylään ja toinen Mikkeliin, parillisina tunteina yksin ja parittomina toisin päin. Ja sama kuvio myös päinvastaiseen suuntaan.
Pikavuoroliikenteeseen ei käsittääkseni ole mahdollista yhdistää paikallistoimintoja, mutta eihän mikään estä palvelun tilaajaa suunnittelemasta aikataulujaan komppaaviksi pitkämatkaisempien kanssa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Jos en ihan väärin ole asioita käsittänyt, on PSA:n ideana ollut juuri paikallistason liikenteen, eli alueellisen vakiovuoropalvelun kehittäminen. Kahden paikkakunnan, joiden välillä tällaista julkisesti järjestettyä ja kilpailutettua palvelua on, välisillä tolpilla ei vapaan kilpailun alaisen pikavuoroliikenteen ole tarpeen pysähtyä, ellei firma katso tästä jotenkin hyötyvänsä.
> Esim.Savonlinjan 4- ja 5-teiden kohdalla kuvio voisi toimia näppärästi niin, että tietyllä kellonlyömällä Kampista lähtisi pikavuoro lentokentän, Lahden ja Heinolan kautta Lusiin, ja kolme varttia sen perään express suoraan Lusiin. Täältä sitten toinen auto jatkaisi Jyväskylään ja toinen Mikkeliin, parillisina tunteina yksin ja parittomina toisin päin. Ja sama kuvio myös päinvastaiseen suuntaan.
> Pikavuoroliikenteeseen ei käsittääkseni ole mahdollista yhdistää paikallistoimintoja, mutta eihän mikään estä palvelun tilaajaa suunnittelemasta aikataulujaan komppaaviksi pitkämatkaisempien kanssa.


Eli entisestä tilanteesta, jossa tietyillä "sisään ja uloskulkuväylillä" saattoi kulkea kaukoliikenteellä tai lähiliikenteellä ja halutessaan matkustaa kauempaankin kohteeseen saattoi hypätä suoraan sinne menevään vuoroon ollaan tieten tahtoen menossa tilateeseen, jossa täytyy aina kulkea keskustan kautta? Ja käytännössä syödään kaukoliikenteeltä yksi tulonlähde ja joudutaan pahimmillaan luomaan yhteiskunnan rahalla lisää palvelua? Ei kuulosta fiksulta tai hyvältä bisnekseltäkään.Tai pahimmillaan jossain paikassa kaukoliikenne ei enää pysähdy ja lähiliikennettä ei luoda? T

uo on hyvä, jos Savonlinjalla on vielä noin hyvä palvelutaso. On alueita joissa suurehkokin vakiovuoroliikenne (kerran tunnissa) on muutettu täysin pikavuoroliikenteeksi. Kulkuaika on sama, mutta pysäkkejä on paljon vähemmän ja pikavuorolisän saa periä. Ei liene suuren osan asiakkaita etu, paitsi sen pienen marginaalin jolla on kiire päästä reitin päästä päähän. Väliäkös niillä väliltä kulkevilla? Eihän heidän kulkemisensa tuo kuin tuloja joilla pitkän matkan matkustajien hintaa voisi jopa teoriassa laskea. Monia yksittäisiä maakuntarajoja ylittäneitä reittejä on poistunut ja mitään ei ole tullut tilalle. Tai enintään matkustajan reititys alkaa olemaan kolmen pisteen reititystä ja mahdollisista matkaketjuista ei ole tietoakaan.

----------


## MJG

> Eli entisestä tilanteesta, jossa tietyillä "sisään ja uloskulkuväylillä" saattoi kulkea kaukoliikenteellä tai lähiliikenteellä ja halutessaan matkustaa kauempaankin kohteeseen saattoi hypätä suoraan sinne menevään vuoroon ollaan tieten tahtoen menossa tilateeseen, jossa täytyy aina kulkea keskustan kautta? Ja käytännössä syödään kaukoliikenteeltä yksi tulonlähde ja joudutaan pahimmillaan luomaan yhteiskunnan rahalla lisää palvelua? Ei kuulosta fiksulta tai hyvältä bisnekseltäkään.Tai pahimmillaan jossain paikassa kaukoliikenne ei enää pysähdy ja lähiliikennettä ei luoda? T
> 
> uo on hyvä, jos Savonlinjalla on vielä noin hyvä palvelutaso. On alueita joissa suurehkokin vakiovuoroliikenne (kerran tunnissa) on muutettu täysin pikavuoroliikenteeksi. Kulkuaika on sama, mutta pysäkkejä on paljon vähemmän ja pikavuorolisän saa periä. Ei liene suuren osan asiakkaita etu, paitsi sen pienen marginaalin jolla on kiire päästä reitin päästä päähän. Väliäkös niillä väliltä kulkevilla? Eihän heidän kulkemisensa tuo kuin tuloja joilla pitkän matkan matkustajien hintaa voisi jopa teoriassa laskea. Monia yksittäisiä maakuntarajoja ylittäneitä reittejä on poistunut ja mitään ei ole tullut tilalle. Tai enintään matkustajan reititys alkaa olemaan kolmen pisteen reititystä ja mahdollisista matkaketjuista ei ole tietoakaan.


Eiköhän tuo jako pikavuoroliikenteeseen ja vakiovuoroliikenteeseen rupea olemaan menneen talven lumia. Se on peräisin niiltä 60 vuoden takaisilta ajoilta, kun silloisia kinttupolkuvaltateitä korvanneet pikatiet tulivat käyttöön. Nyt on linja-autoliikenteen kysyntä kaikkialla muualla kuin keskeisimmillä runkoreiteillä niin kuralla, että jokainen kyytiin haluava kohta kiinnostaa isäntiä, seisoo pikavuoropysäkillä tai ei. Ylisääntelyn purku tuo framille uusia bisnes- ja hinnoittelumalleja iänikuisten sijaan. Vuonna 2037 todennäköisesti naureskellaan tälläkin foorumilla, että kuvitella, että ennen vanhaan valtiolta piti kysyä lupa pysähtyä sillä ja sillä pysäkillä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Eiköhän tuo jako pikavuoroliikenteeseen ja vakiovuoroliikenteeseen rupea olemaan menneen talven lumia. Se on peräisin niiltä 60 vuoden takaisilta ajoilta, kun silloisia kinttupolkuvaltateitä korvanneet pikatiet tulivat käyttöön. Nyt on linja-autoliikenteen kysyntä kaikkialla muualla kuin keskeisimmillä runkoreiteillä niin kuralla, että jokainen kyytiin haluava kohta kiinnostaa isäntiä, seisoo pikavuoropysäkillä tai ei. Ylisääntelyn purku tuo framille uusia bisnes- ja hinnoittelumalleja iänikuisten sijaan. Vuonna 2037 todennäköisesti naureskellaan tälläkin foorumilla, että kuvitella, että ennen vanhaan valtiolta piti kysyä lupa pysähtyä sillä ja sillä pysäkillä.


Ongelmahan on miltei sama kuin tuo muinainen: liikennöitsijät itse pyrkivät pikavuoroliikenteeseen kun saa periä pikalisää ja itsehän he määrittelevät missä haluavat pysähtyä. Hätäisten ja kiireisten haluaman lisäominaisuuden (nopea vuoro) lisämaksulla rahastetaan nykyään kaikkia matkustavia. Pikavuorolisä pitäisi poistaa (myös opiskelijaseutulipuista ja sotilaslitterasta) jolloin pikavuoron houkuttelevuus nopean rahan toivossa liikennöitsijälle vähenisi. Pikavuoroilla on edelleen paikkansa - äärimmäisen pitkillä linjoilla ja silloin kun on oikeasti asiakaspotentiaalia nopeille, rajoitetusti palveleville vuoroille. Todennäköisesti vain ruuhka-aikaan. Kärjistetysti vain kolmannekselle käyttäjistä nopeus on ns. kriittinen arvo, perillepääsy/käytettävyys ja hinta ovat ne kaksi muuta kolmannesta.
Pelkään pahoin, että 2037 muistellaan kaiholla aikaa, jolloin oikeasti pääsi monista paikoista suoraan suurempiin keskuksiin, ilman että ensin piti käydä lähimmässä kuntakeskuksessa nousemassa pikavuoroon joka ei pysähdy kuin kuntakeskuksissa. Ja on laajoja alueita, joilla nyt on jonkinlainen joukkoliikenne mutta ei enää välttämättä vuonna 2037. 
Toki toivon, että tuo "jokainen kyytiin haluava kohta kiinnostaa isäntiä, seisoo pikavuoropysäkillä tai ei" alkaisi purra pian alalla. Myös toisinpäin; pois pääsisi millä tahansa pysäkillä reitin varrella jolla haluaa.

----------


## moxu

Olette nyt tahallanne ymmärtäneet esittämäni argumentit väärin. On idioottimaista pakottaa kauemmas menevät, nopeampaa kyytiä kaipaavat asiakkaat istumaan kaiken maailman kyläpahasten kautta kiertävissä busseissa, mutta yhtä asiatonta jättää nämä palvelematta. Edullisella hintatasolla molempien ryhmien asiakkaita kyllä on.
Jos pienemmillekin kylille on sellaisia asiakkaita, joita liikenne palvelee, on sen järjestäminenkin toki perusteltua, mutta juuri Helsingistä Mikkeliin tai Jyväskylään (tai niistä eteenpäin) menevien asiakkaiden pakkoistuttaminen lentokentän, Lahden ja Heinolan kautta suoraan Lusiin ajamisen sijasta on lähinnä kiusaamista. Muutenkin pitkään matkaan tulee mutkittelusta kolmen vartin lisä, joka jo vaikuttaa kulkupelin valintaankin. Varsinkin, kun päiväsaikaan asiakaspohjaakin kokonaismalliin (kahdessa tunnissa yksi bussi HEL-kenttä-Lahti-Heinola-Lusi-Jyväskylä, yksi HEL-Lusi-Mikkeli, yksi HEL-kenttä-Lahti-Heinola-Lusi-Mikkeli ja yksi HEL-Lusi-Jyväskylä sekä vv.) varmaan löytyisi.

Kyllähän aikanaan joku varmaan körötteli postiautollakin maan päästä päähän, hankaliin aikoihin ja kaikki kylät kiertäen. Sikäli kuviossa ei ole mitään varsinaisesti uutta.

----------


## Etika

> Savonlinjan Helsinki-Tampere-liikennelupahakemus on tehty ja julkinen. Enkä ainakaan minä olisi paljon pahemmin voinut odotuksissani pettyä.
> http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...9-7439e2850eaa
> 
> Tämä on kauniisti sanottuna käsittämätöntä sekoilua. Sen sijaan, että edes yritettäisiin tarjota vuoroja sellaisiin ajankohtiin, joissa oikeasti on katvetta, tungetaan lähdöt olemassaolevien Paunun vuorojen lähituntumaan. Tampereelta VP 4.15/SL 4.30, VP 7.00 ja 7.30/SL 7.15, SL 13.00/VP 13.15, VP 15.00 ja 15.30/SL 15.15 ja Helsingistä VP 3.15/SL 3.30, VP 8.15 ja 9.15/SL 8.45, sekä VP että SL 11.15(!) ja VP 21.45/SL 22.00. 
> Tämä tuntuu paitsi sekä kilpailijaan että asiakkaisiin kohdistuvalta kiusanteolta, myös omille nilkoille hakkaamiselta. Vai onko tarkoituskin vain osoittaa, ettei Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä ole matkustajia kuin tiettyyn määrään vuoroja?


No, eipä se pitkään kestänytkään. Savonlinja hakee koko reitin lopettamista "liian pienen matkustajamäärän vuoksi": http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...C%20011117.pdf

----------


## joht. Nyman

Kaupparekisteriin on tullut myös Savonlinja-konsernin tilinpäätöstiedot vuodelta 2016.

--

*Mm. Savonlinja:*



--

*Mm. Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne Oy:*

----------


## tkp

Savonlinja supistaa liikennettä 9-tiellä. Liikenne keskitetään Tampere-Jyäskylä välille. https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...7-bc8d9d0b1c5a

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savonlinja sopeuttaa useilla reiteillä tarjontaa 1.1.2018, mm. Helsinki-Kouvola/Kotka/Mikkeli/Lahti-Jyväskylä/Porvoo-Loviisa. Uudenmaan ELY-keskuksen alueen reitit:

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...4-ecf0c6e75f31
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...6-0ee84d07eb7d
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...5-eecf252b2b52
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...c-484761b7d6f4
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...9-949d2b90d712

Ja lisää löytyy Kaakkois-Suomen ELY-keskuksen sivuilta:

http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...b-d817c1ab2638
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...e-9cb287941940
http://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/1...8-62bae7fd8cd4

----------


## killerpop

> Savonlinja supistaa liikennettä 9-tiellä. Liikenne keskitetään Tampere-Jyäskylä välille. https://www.ely-keskus.fi/documents/...7-bc8d9d0b1c5a


Ja tämäkin loppuu Tampereen ja Jyväskylän väliltä 1.1.2018 alkaen. Eli vuodenvaihteen jälkeen Savonlinjalla ei ole liikennettä lainkaan Pirkanmaalla.

----------


## Andelin

Halutaan lopettaa 1.1.2018

*6.00 M-P* erikoispika Hki-Kotka
*7.30 M-P* vakio Hki-Porvoo-Loviisa-Kotka
*8.30 M-S* pika Hki-Porvoo-Kouvola
*15.30 M-S* pika Hki-Porvoo-Kouvola

*7.35 M-L* pika Kouvola-Porvoo 9.00-Hki
*15.20 M-L* vakio Loviisa-Pernaja-Pvo 16.15 lopetetaan, S-vuoro jää
*15.55 M-P* erikoispika Kotka-Hki
*16.30 M-P* vakio Pvo-Moottoritie-Hki

Muita muutoksia:
*4.45 M-S* pika Kotka-Loviisa-Pvo-Hki kuljettavaksi Hkl-Vantaan kautta 
*18.35 M-S* pika Kouvola-Porvoo 20.00-Hki aikaistetaan M-L tunnilla, S-vuoro ei muutu

----------


## Rehtori

Onkohan Savonlinjan omistajilla metsät nyt kaadettu ja tappiollista toimintaa pakko supistaa. Toivottavasti tämä ei ennakoi suurempia vaikeuksia. Joskus pitää supistaa, jotta saadaan terveempi uusi alku.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Halutaan lopettaa 1.1.2018
> 
> *15.30 M-S* pika Hki-Porvoo-Kouvola
> 
> *7.35 M-L* pika Kouvola-Porvoo 9.00-Hki


Nämä jää ja ajetaan jatkossa Kuusankosken kautta.

----------


## ATR

Aika rajua on ollut Savonlinjan vuorojen supistamistahti viimeisen vuoden aikana eri puolilla liikennekenttää.

----------


## rane

> Onkohan Savonlinjan omistajilla metsät nyt kaadettu ja tappiollista toimintaa pakko supistaa. Toivottavasti tämä ei ennakoi suurempia vaikeuksia. Joskus pitää supistaa, jotta saadaan terveempi uusi alku.


Pakkohan liikennettä on vähentää, kun OB vie matkustajat. Eläkeläisellä kun on aikaa, laskeskelin, että Savonlinja on vähentänyt pikavuoroliikennettään parissa vuodessa n.188 000 kilometristä/viikko nyt haetut muutokset mukaan laskien n. 112 000 kilometriin/viikko. Kun viime vuoden tuloksia katselee, ei hyvältä näytä.

----------


## ATR

Savonlinjan uusien  avauksien epäonnistuminen 3-tiellä ja 9-tiellä merkitsevät sitä, että yhtiön liikenne painottuu yhä vahvemmin Itä- ja Kaakkois-Suomeen, mikä on väestötappioaluetta. Ei siis ole kovin kirkas tulevaisuudennäkymä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

On kuitenkin kilpailutettua kaupunkiliikennettä pääkaupunkiseudulla ja Turussa sekä Turun ympäristökunnissa yhteensä yli sadalla autolla. Tuskin mikään linja-autoliikenne kannattaa tällä hetkellä mitenkään erityisen hyvin.

----------


## Salomaa

Kortilla maksava saa alennusta savonlinjalla, koska "käteisellä maksavia on liikaa". Yhtiö ei kerro julkisuuteen, kuinpa paljon liikaa on käteisellä maksavia.

----------


## kallio843

Eikö olisi helpompi lopettaa suoraan koko käteisen vastaanotto? Miksi tehdä asiasta monimutkaisempaa. Tuo on myös turvallisuuskysymys sillä kuljettajan ei tarvitse pelätä joutuvansa ryöstetyksi.

----------


## vesa.

> Pakkohan liikennettä on vähentää, kun OB vie matkustajat. Eläkeläisellä kun on aikaa, laskeskelin, että Savonlinja on vähentänyt pikavuoroliikennettään parissa vuodessa n.188 000 kilometristä/viikko nyt haetut muutokset mukaan laskien n. 112 000 kilometriin/viikko. Kun viime vuoden tuloksia katselee, ei hyvältä näytä.


Ja mitä samaan aikaan tapahtuu yhden aidan toisella puolella. Uutinen viime helmikuulta: https://www.matkahuolto.fi/uutiset/1...-viime-vuonna/

----------


## Andelin

> Savonlinjan uusien  avauksien epäonnistuminen 3-tiellä ja 9-tiellä merkitsevät sitä, että yhtiön liikenne painottuu yhä vahvemmin Itä- ja Kaakkois-Suomeen, mikä on väestötappioaluetta. Ei siis ole kovin kirkas tulevaisuudennäkymä.


 Täällä etelärannikolla asiakastyytyväisyys on varsinkin matkustusmukavuuden kannalta ollut kovalla koetuksella kun Savonlinja/ESLL:n autokanta on pitkään ollut vanha, aikatauluja ja reitistöä ei ole uudistettu muuttuvan ympäristön mukana ja sitten iskettiin vielä tämä typerä käteismaksu-uudistus joka ei osoita pelisilmää lainkaan. Kilpailijoiilla on uutta kalusto, läppäripöytiä, hyvät hinnat, wifiä ja kunnon 230 V sähköä suoraan seinälistasta.

Noh, tämä näppärä uusi mobiilisovellus joka tarjoaa joskus ei-ruuhka-aikoihin pohjahinnan Savonlinjan kilpalijoihin verrattuna on tietysti kotiinpäin, muttamutta... Mutta kyllä antoi ajattelemisen aihetta kun joskus sisä-Suomessa matkustellessani jouduin toteamaan, että oho, voihan Savonlinjalla olla joskus upouusiakin autoja! Ei olla semmoiseen täällä väkirikkaalla pk-seudun rajamailla totuttu.

----------


## rane

Viimeisimpien tulevien vähennysten jälkeen näyttäisi Savonlinjan vähintään viisipäiväisten pikavuorolähtöjen määrä olevan 68?, kun niitä vuosi sitten oli yli sata.
Linjakilometrejä viikossa jää noin 105 000.

----------


## kallio843

> Viimeisimpien tulevien vähennysten jälkeen näyttäisi Savonlinjan vähintään viisipäiväisten pikavuorolähtöjen määrä olevan 68


Ja vähenee entisestään kun Helsinki-Tampere ja Turku-Jyväskylä lopetetaan. Ei nyt taida ihan olla homma hanskassa Honkasella. Ensimmäinen ryssittiin jo suunnitteluvaiheessa ja jälkimmäisen aikataulut menee usein Paunussa tai Onnissa kiinni.

----------


## kallio843

Savonlinja on tiedotteen mukaan myynyt Kymenlaakson toiminnot Kymen Charterlinelle 1.10 alkaen.

----------


## Eppu

> Savonlinja on tiedotteen mukaan myynyt Kymenlaakson toiminnot Kymen Charterlinelle 1.10 alkaen.


Vai niin. Ilmeisesti kaupan mukana siirtyy jotain kalustoa myöskin?

----------


## antti

Erikoista, mutta lienee kuitenkin nykyaikaa. Onko kenelläkään tietoa montako isoa ja montako pienempää bussia tämän kaupan liikennöinti vaatii. Oma hätäinen arvioni noin kymmenen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:53 ----------

Vastaan itsellenikin, soitin eräälle tutulleni Savonlinjassa ja 11 autoa on myydyn systeemin autotarve

----------


## rane

Arvauksena vain. Kuten Hki-Vantaan syöttöliikenne siirtyi alihankkijalle kannattavuuden parantamiseksi, myös nuo Kymenlaakson ajot ostetaan alihankkijalta.
Siis, ei myyty mitään, vaan ostetaan tuotantoa.

----------


## hana

> Arvauksena vain. Kuten Hki-Vantaan syöttöliikenne siirtyi alihankkijalle kannattavuuden parantamiseksi, myös nuo Kymenlaakson ajot ostetaan alihankkijalta.
> Siis, ei myyty mitään, vaan ostetaan tuotantoa.


Kuka tuota Hki-Vantaan syöttöliikennettä ajaa aliurakointina? Åberg?

----------


## KriZuu

> Kuka tuota Hki-Vantaan syöttöliikennettä ajaa aliurakointina? Åberg?


Busmo Oy ajanut 13.8.2018 alkaen.

https://www.savonlinja.fi/fi/uutiset...8-2018-alkaen/

----------


## Andelin

Huhun mukaan Kymin Charter ostamassa Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen. Onko parempaa tietoa?

----------


## Prompter

> Huhun mukaan Kymin Charter ostamassa Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen. Onko parempaa tietoa?


https://www.savonlinja.fi/fi/uutiset...-liikenteessa/

----------


## Andelin

> https://www.savonlinja.fi/fi/uutiset...-liikenteessa/


 Hoitaako Kymen Charter siis tätä liikennettä toistaiseksi Savonlinjakonsernin alihankkijana, vai onko se lähiaikoina siirtymässä pois Savonlinjan tarjonnasta kokonaan? Siirtyikö kaupan myötä myös kalustoa KC:lle?

----------


## VHi

> Hoitaako Kymen Charter siis tätä liikennettä toistaiseksi Savonlinjakonsernin alihankkijana, vai onko se lähiaikoina siirtymässä pois Savonlinjan tarjonnasta kokonaan? Siirtyikö kaupan myötä myös kalustoa KC:lle?


Kymen Charterline on ostanut Kymenlaakson toiminnot ja kaupan mukana siirtynyt tiettyjen linjojen lisäksi kalustoa. Naapurifoorumin havaintojen mukaan mahdollisesti 813, 797, 668, 227, 287, 685, 782, 725 ja 437.

----------


## rane

Jääkö ESLL:lle enää muuta toimintaa kuin HSL-liikenne?

----------


## Miska

> Jääkö ESLL:lle enää muuta toimintaa kuin HSL-liikenne?


HSL-liikenne siirtyi lokakuun alussa Savonlinja Oy:n nimiin. Savonlinja-yhtiöiden eri yksiköiden operoimasta pikavuoroliikenteestä käsittääkseni iso osa siirtyi emoyhtiön nimiin jo aiemmin.

----------


## rane

Tuo oli odotettavissakin, koska ESLL ajoi liikennettä Savonlinjalta vuokratulla kalustolla.

----------


## kallio843

Ylen uutisen mukaan Savonlinja lopettaa liikennöintinsä Kouvolaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Savonlinja on tänään julkistanut tiedotteen laajoista lakkautuksista pikavuoroliikenteestä muuallakin kuin Kouvolassa. Lakkautukset tulevat voimaan 1.1.2019.

----------


## moxu

Tämän jälkeen seuraava kysymys onkin, mitä jää. Ja tietysti myös, millä perusteella.
Kun Pohjolakin noilta seuduilta katoaa, alkaa tarjonta ainakin Kymenlaakson suunnalla olla kovin niukkaa. Kouvolan keskustan ns.matkakeskuksen kaukobussitolpilta ei kohta pääse enää juuri mihinkään, ellei Koivisto tuo Onnibussejaan sinne. Kotkan ja Helsingin välillä ei ole edes junavaihtoehtoa, joten saari on jäämässä liikenteelliseen loukkuun, ellei joku uusi toimija tule apajille, tai ellei Savonlinjan "päivityksen" seuraava vaihe ole uusien vuorojen perustaminen sellaisiin aikoihin, joissa heillä ei nykyään vuoroa ole.
Sitä, että Helsingin ja Jyväskylän välisille "traktoribusseille" ei ole riittänyt matkustajia, ei voi pitää minkäänasteisena ihmeenä.

----------


## kallio843

Itäisessä Suomessa ollaan myös helisemässä ellei uusilla yrittäjillä sitten "paikkailla". Savonlinja lopettaa myös samalla kaikki lentokenttä- ja satamayhteydet. Itse olen sitä mieltä että Savonlinja on itse hautansa kaivanut. Liian halvat liput, markkinoinnin taso, liian vaihteleva kaluston laatu sekä huonot aikataulut ovat sellainen kombinaatio ettei sillä varmasti pärjää.

----------


## kallio843

Savonlinja kertoo facebook-sivuillaan että Nurmeksen vuorot jatkuvatkin vielä.

----------


## Andelin

> Itäisessä Suomessa ollaan myös helisemässä ellei uusilla yrittäjillä sitten "paikkailla". Savonlinja lopettaa myös samalla kaikki lentokenttä- ja satamayhteydet. Itse olen sitä mieltä että Savonlinja on itse hautansa kaivanut. Liian halvat liput, markkinoinnin taso, liian vaihteleva kaluston laatu sekä huonot aikataulut ovat sellainen kombinaatio ettei sillä varmasti pärjää.


 Samaa mieltä. Viime vuosina taso vähän koheni, mutta "vuoropolitiikka" oli vanhoillista. Eiköhän Porvoon Liikenne ulota pendelöintikonseptejaan Loviisaan ja Lapinjärvelle ainakin työmatkalaisia ajatellen ja Koivistokonserni saa käyttöä Astromegoille Kotkan suunnan liikenteessä. Ja Vuorela vastaavasti lisää tarjontaansa Kotkan päästä kun ovat jo linjalla sinnitelleet muutamalla halpisvuorolla.

----------


## Halturi

Onko savonlinjalla vielä lahti eagle 451 ja carrus star 502 korimallisia busseja? Ja jos on niin kuinka monta?

----------


## Star 701

> Onko savonlinjalla vielä lahti eagle 451 ja carrus star 502 korimallisia busseja? Ja jos on niin kuinka monta?


Lahti Eagle 451 autoja on ainakin vielä: 

#471 BGF-817 
#472 RGE-806 
#476 RGE-807
#487 CBT-314
#488 CBT-355
#489 EGT-295 
#504 EGB-738 (Tällähetkellä myytävänä Nettikoneessa https://www.nettikone.com/scania/113/1797089) 


Carrus Star 502 puolestaan: 

#602 SIL-551
#656 SYM-929
#657 AYU-429 


Lahti Eaglejen kohdalla en ole varma että mitkä noista on enään ajossa, on saattanut poistuakin, Stareista liikenteessä pitäisi olla vielä ainakin autot #656, ja #657.

----------


## kuukanko

Savonlinja fuusioi kaikki tytäryhtiöt emoyhtiöön ja irtisanoo sen seurauksena 19 toimihenkilöä.

Lisäksi Savonlinja käy YT-neuvotteluja 55 kaukoliikenteen kuljettajan irtisanomiseksi ehdollisena varotoimenpiteenä, jos kaukoliikennettä supistetaan tai se päätetään lakkauttaa kokonaan. Liiketoimintajohtaja Harri Leskisen mukaan seuraavat puoli vuotta ja vuosi määrittävät paljon tulevaisuutta.

Taloussanomien uutinen

----------


## rane

Savonlinja lienee menneen talven lumia. Hallinnon kiinteät kulut ovat niin suuret, että kaikki kilpailutukset näytetään hävittävän, kun pienemmät "ketterät" yhtiöt voittavat kaikki kohteet.
Odotellaan nyt vielä Lpr-Imatra tuloksia niin oollan paljon viisaampia.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No ei asia nyt ihan noinkaan ole.

----------


## ripperi

Savonlinja aloittaa 5.8. uuden linjan kuopion ja hki-vantaa lentoaseman välillä. Samoihin aikoihin mitä pölhölä ajo kajaani-hki väliä.
https://www.savonlinja.fi/fi/uutiset...e-ja-takaisin/

----------


## rane

Viime kuusta lähtien on ollut enää Savonlinja Oy, Savonlinja-yhtiöiden aika on ohi.

----------


## Katuri

OJF-638 ilman teippauksia, ex. SL#676, havaittu tänään Helsingissä Töölössä siirtokilvissä. Toinen saman sarjan auto meni edellä. Liekkö suuntana ollut Länsisatama?

----------


## MB1

Sattui sama letka vastaan Mikkelissä.
1kpl setra & 3kpl 7250 & 1kpl sym alkuinen star

PS. SL 745 näyttäisi olevan kymen charterlinen väreissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:34 ----------

Missäs nämä leasing autot luuraa 461, 462, 463 ,464. ?

----------


## Katuri

Tulipa ihan mielenkiinnosta tutkittua killerpopin 7.7. päivitettyä kalustolistaa:

Vanhimmat alustat:

-87: 285, 288, 289 Scania K112
-88: 340, 341, 342 Volvo B9M
-89: 441 Volvo B9M; 688 Scania K113

Kaikki Flyer-korilla vm. -04 - -06. Nämä on samalla viimeiset käytössä olevat uudelleen koritetut autot.
Viimeiset koritukset tehtiin listan mukaan -06 (287, 289, 437). Ainoa -90 luvun alusta, joka sai uuden korin oli 437 (B10M -96), mutta tähän oli syynä alkuperäisen korin palo -05. Ilmeisesti -90 alustat eivät ehtineet korinvaihtoikään ennen koritusten loppumista. Vahinko sinänsä, koska vm. -90 alkaen olisi ollut useita MB 1625 alustaisia tarjolla. Olisi Flyerikin ollut nimensä veroinen. Liekkö MB-alustalle yhtään Flyeria ylipäätään rakennettiin? Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, että kuinkahan monta uudelleen koritusta Savonlinjan toimesta ehdittiinkään vuosien varrella tehdä.

Vanhimmat peruskorjatut korit (alkuperäisellä alustalla):

- 94: 471, 472 Volvo B10M; 476 Scania K113; 612 Volvo B12
-95: 487, 488 Volvo B10M

Kaikki Eagle 451-korilla, peruskorjattu arviolta 2009 - 2011 (kaikista ei tietoa peruskorjausvuodesta).

-96: 435, 436 Volvo B10M / Falcon; 489, 497 Volvo B10M / Eagle

Nämä Falconit ovat alkupään 540-mallia (-96 tullut myös vielä joku 520). Kaikkiaan Falcon 540-mallisia on ollut vain 13 kpl. 
Eagleista 489 on uusin käytössä oleva 451-mallinen (ainoat -96 tulleet 491:n kanssa).  Taulukon mukaan 451-mallisia on ollut kaikkiaan 51 kpl (liekkö vahingossa tuo lukumäärä).
Auto 497 taasen on ensimmäisiä 560- mallisia, ilmeisesti ensimmäinen Savonlinjalle tullut (ellei koritettu 495 ole tullut ensin).

----------


## MB1

SL 685 sahasi Varkauden ja Joroisten väliä muutama viikko sitten.

En tiedä onko savonlinjalla auto pulaa ( luulisi, että ei ), mutta tänään Savonlinnan pikaa hoiteli Pohjolan Matkan auto.
Tai sitten joku oli hajonnut pahaan paikkaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Tulipa ihan mielenkiinnosta tutkittua killerpopin 7.7. päivitettyä kalustolistaa:


Sori vaan, tässä lienee jokin väärinkäsitys, itse en pidä yllä mitään Savonlinjan kalustolistaa, eikä resurssitkaan siihen antaisi myöten. Omalla palvelimellani kyllä sijaitsee lukuisia muita kalustolistoja tai tietokantoja, joita ylläpitää sitten jokin muu toimija. Tarjoan lähinnä paikan itseilmaisuun halukkaille.

Voin kuitenkin kaivaa Trafin avoimesta datasta kaikki Mikkeliin rekisteröidyt M3-tyypin linja-autot vaikkapa 31.3.2019. Niistä ei ikävä kyllä selviä omistaja, mutta pystyy kuitenkin päättelemään onko jokin auto vielä hengissä.

7.7.2019 osuva ainakin tähän: https://bussikirjasto.fi/moba/kalust...savonlinja.htm

----------


## Katuri

> Sattui sama letka vastaan Mikkelissä.
> 1kpl setra & 3kpl 7250 & 1kpl sym alkuinen star
> 
> PS. SL 745 näyttäisi olevan kymen charterlinen väreissä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:34 ----------
> 
> Missäs nämä leasing autot luuraa 461, 462, 463 ,464. ?


Ainoa SYM-alkuinen Star on 656. Nyt sitten on ohi senkin taival SL:n väreissä. Carruksia jää enää 3 kpl, Starit 602 ja 657 ja Vega 639.

Viimeinen käytössä ollut Setra on 324 (319UL, matala 65 paikkainen teliauto). Siihen päättyi sitten pitkähkö, -83 vuodesta alkanut Setrojen kausi Savonlinjan palveluksessa. Tilaston mukaan Setroja ehti olla kaikkiaan 61 kpl, joista onneksi ensimmäinen, auto 300 on säilytetty museoituna. Harmillista, että uudemmista (-05 - -08) Setroista luovuttiin ennenaikaisesti jo pari vuotta sitten. Samalla päättyy myös MB-moottoilla varustettujen täyskokoisten bussien aika. Jäljelle jää yksi 818 alustainen midi ja toki iso liuta Sprinttereitä.

Jännä juttu, että sitten yksi (745) piti tuosta sarjasta hävittää. Samoin 797, joka oli 797 - 801 -sarjan paras, on menty luovuttamaan KCL:lle.

461 - 465 on ilmeisesti se Ivecojen sarja, josta ainakin osa tuli 2016 Lappenranta - Imatra välille. Jos noista vekottimista on päästy eroon, niin se lienee ainoastaan positiivista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:36 ----------




> SL 685 sahasi Varkauden ja Joroisten väliä muutama viikko sitten.
> 
> En tiedä onko savonlinjalla auto pulaa ( luulisi, että ei ), mutta tänään Savonlinnan pikaa hoiteli Pohjolan Matkan auto.
> Tai sitten joku oli hajonnut pahaan paikkaan.


Mielenkiintoista, kun listalla 685 on KCL:lle siirtynyt auto.

----------


## MB1

Ei ollut teli joka Helsinkiin matkasi.
SL 324 edelleen Joensuussa.

----------


## Katuri

> Sori vaan, tässä lienee jokin väärinkäsitys, itse en pidä yllä mitään Savonlinjan kalustolistaa, eikä resurssitkaan siihen antaisi myöten. Omalla palvelimellani kyllä sijaitsee lukuisia muita kalustolistoja tai tietokantoja, joita ylläpitää sitten jokin muu toimija. Tarjoan lähinnä paikan itseilmaisuun halukkaille.
> 
> Voin kuitenkin kaivaa Trafin avoimesta datasta kaikki Mikkeliin rekisteröidyt M3-tyypin linja-autot vaikkapa 31.3.2019. Niistä ei ikävä kyllä selviä omistaja, mutta pystyy kuitenkin päättelemään onko jokin auto vielä hengissä.
> 
> 7.7.2019 osuva ainakin tähän: https://bussikirjasto.fi/moba/kalust...savonlinja.htm


Jaahas, niinpä näkyy tuo moba olevan siinäkin osoitteessa, jonka kautta pääsin listaan käsiksi. Huomio on kiinnittynyt vaan tuohon killerpop.systes. alkuun. Eli kiitos kuuluukin sitten pääosin muualle. Hyvä kuitenkin, että löytyy tilaa tuollaiselle erinomaiselle datalle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:44 ----------




> Ei ollut teli joka Helsinkiin matkasi.
> SL 324 edelleen Joensuussa.


No sitten ei Setra-kausi olekaan vielä ohi. Viimeinen, varsinainen mohikaani jäljellä. Jos havainto oli SL:n peruja oleva Setra, niin lienee hetken ehtinyt lepäillä Enonkoskella. Tai sit se oli joku Allison-laatikkovikainen, joka on unohtunut takariviin Mikkeliin ja saanut yllättäen ehjän voimalinjapalikan sisäänsä? Ne oli mukavia autoja ne Allisonilla olevat, 652:lla ainakin tuli ajeltua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:52 ----------

Jatkoin vielä moban eli Miskan kalustolistan selailua.

Lisää peruskorjattuja / korjaamattomia, jotka vielä ajossa:

-97: 254, 255 Volvo B10M / Eagle

-98: 392, 393, 438, 562, 563, 564, 567, 568 Volvo B10M / Eagle; 412, 419 Volvo B10M / Falcon

Näistä 392, 419, 438 ja 562 vailla peruskorjausta / ei tietoa peruskorjauksesta.

-99: 556 Volvo B10M / Eagle; 557, 558, 575, 576, 577 Scania K113 / Eagle; 583, 584 Volvo B10BLE / Säffle; 602 Volvo B10M / Star 502; 670, 674, 676, 677 Volvo B10B / 7250

Näistä 556, 557, 575, 576, 577, 602, 670, 674, 676 ja 677 vailla peruskorjausta / ei tietoa peruskorjauksesta. 670, 674, 676, 677 on ilmeisesti myyty, ainakin kolme niistä on yllä mainittu havaitun ilman SL:n teippauksia.

-00: 295 Scania K114 / Flyer; 597, 598, 599, 636, 637, 638 Volvo B10M / Eagle; 639 Volvo B10M / Vega

Näistä ainoastaan 637 on tietojen mukaan peruskorjattu. Se on silloin uusin peruskorjatuista autoista. 295 on ainoa K114 Flyer-korilla. Sen lisäksi on ollut 3 kpl Eagle-korisia K114-alustalla, joista yksi on myyty. 639 on Savonlinjan historian ainoa Vega.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:58 ----------




> Tulipa ihan mielenkiinnosta tutkittua killerpopin 7.7. päivitettyä kalustolistaa:
> 
> Vanhimmat alustat:
> 
> -87: 285, 288, 289 Scania K112
> -88: 340, 341, 342 Volvo B9M
> -89: 441 Volvo B9M; 688 Scania K113
> 
> Kaikki Flyer-korilla vm. -04 - -06. Nämä on samalla viimeiset käytössä olevat uudelleen koritetut autot.
> ...


Korjaus tuohon Falconeihin: eli -96 tullut vielä joku 431-Falcon, ei tietenkään 520-Falcon.

----------


## antsa

Savonlinjalta poistunut useampi Iveco Crossway Länsisataman kautta ulkomaille. Kuulemma suuntana Puola ja Latvia/Liettua ? Montako ja mitkä numerot ei vielä tietoa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savonlinja lakkauttaa vuoroja: https://www.savonlinja.fi/fi/uutiset...2-2019-alkaen/

----------


## MB1

> Savonlinjalta poistunut useampi Iveco Crossway Länsisataman kautta ulkomaille. Kuulemma suuntana Puola ja Latvia/Liettua ? Montako ja mitkä numerot ei vielä tietoa.


Onkos selvinnyt mitä ivecoja on poistunut ?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Toivottavasti kaikki...

----------


## MB1

Taitaa osa uusista ivecoista olla Joutsenossa ?

https://esaimaa.fi/uutiset/lahella/4...a-1a1578520b81

----------


## repesorsa

Viikolla oli Ylen alueuutisissa SL 575 telilahtelainen, oli esittelyssä Mikkelissä muuttajahanke Solmu. Etumaskissa teksti Pitkä kuuma sauna, oli useampi suihkupaikkakin  :Wink:

----------


## Melamies

> Viikolla oli Ylen alueuutisissa SL 575 telilahtelainen, oli esittelyssä Mikkelissä muuttajahanke Solmu. Etumaskissa teksti Pitkä kuuma sauna, oli useampi suihkupaikkakin


Löytyykö tuo Ylen areenasta?

----------


## repesorsa

> Löytyykö tuo Ylen areenasta?



Kyllähän se on areenassa, alk. 3.35
https://areena.yle.fi/1-50426010

----------


## rane

Löytyy esittely YouTubesta, onnistuukohan:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2pV5OzvYoU&t=64s

----------


## Ivecomies

Missä kaupungeissa Volvo B7RLE/ City*L-autoja voi bongata nykyään?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Missä kaupungeissa Volvo B7RLE/ City*L-autoja voi bongata nykyään?


Vantaalla seisoo ainakin Hakkilan varikolla 587:n reitillä  :Wink:

----------


## Ivecomies

Missä Savonlinjan kaupungeissa Volvo city L-autoja näkee edelleen linjalla?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:30 ----------




> Vantaalla seisoo ainakin Hakkilan varikolla 587:n reitillä


Niinpä niin...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Halturi

> Missä kaupungeissa Volvo B7RLE/ City*L-autoja voi bongata nykyään?


Ainakin joululomalla näin Savonlinjan varikolla Savonlinnassa 4 Volvo City L-autoa.

----------


## MB1

Tammikuun puolessa välissä: Savonlinna 4 (730 & 731 & 733 & 7xx) & Varkaus 2 (729 & 732)

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tammikuun puolessa välissä: Savonlinna 4 (730 & 731 & 733 & 7xx) & Varkaus 2 (729 & 732)


Kiitti tiedosta!  :Smile:

----------


## bernemi

Savon ja Keski-Suomen Bussit- kalustolistaus on varsin vähällä päivityksellä ollut viime aikoina. 
Koostin eri lähteistä Google Driveen päivitetyn version Savonlinjan kalustolistasta: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Saa esittää korjauksia, jos on.

SKB-sivujen listan muokkauksen jälkeen on poistettu: 
SL #95 UGO-930
SL #101 EGT-334
SL #128 KIJ-854
SL #135 KIJ-774
SL #136 KIJ-764
SL #280 MJA-666
SL #285 MJA-671
SL #302 AVU-301
SL #307 AVU-310
SL #324 USZ-447
SL #390 KIJ-875
SL #434 SFX-800
SL #438 KIJ-788
SL #450 ROK-111
SL #467 BGF-807
SL #471 BGF-817
SL #472 RGE-806
SL #476 RGE-807
SL #487 CBT-314
SL #488 CBT-335
SL #489 EGT-295
SL #502 TGN-645
SL #504 EGB-7387
SL #515 RLX-536
SL #570 TIN-676
SL #578 TIN-732
SL #595 LIZ-769
SL #612 KGE-163
SL #639 LIZ-870
SL #640 LIZ-862
SL #658 OJF-566
SL #686 ZEN-204
SL #687 ZCU-619
SL #708 FGG-942
SL #736 FGH-107
SL #745 FGH-166
SL #771 KLF-260
SL #777 TKI-855
SL #779 JGM-657
SL #780 NGU-540
SL #781 JGM-663
SL #881 AJZ-560
SL #882 AJZ-565
SL #883 AJZ-566
SL #897 XUT-480
SL #921 CHO-630
SL #986 KRS-637

----------


## MB1

316	HZZ-384	Volvo B7RLE	Volvo 8700LE	Huom. Liikenteestä poisto (alkaen 12.07.2019)	Huom. Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus
317	HZZ-385	Volvo B7RLE	Volvo 8700LE	Huom. Liikenteestä poisto (alkaen 11.09.2019)	Huom. Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus
905	XUT-518	Irisbus Iveco SFR161	Crossway LE	Huom. Liikenteestä poisto (alkaen 09.10.2019)	Huom. Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus
906	XUT-510	Irisbus Iveco SFR161	Crossway LE	Huom. Liikenteestä poisto (alkaen 09.10.2019)	Huom. Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus
908	XUT-512	Irisbus Iveco SFR161	Crossway LE	Huom. Liikenteestä poisto (alkaen 06.11.2019)	Huom. Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus
871	AJZ-562	Irisbus Iveco SFR161	Crossway LE	Huom. Liikenteestä poisto (alkaen 09.10.2019)	Huom. Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus
872	AJZ-563	Irisbus Iveco SFR161	Crossway LE	Huom. Liikenteestä poisto (alkaen 25.09.2019)	Huom. Ajoneuvolla luovutusilmoitus
435  EGT-404	Volvo B10M	Lahti 540 Falcon  	        Huom. Liikenteestä poisto 
436  EGT-354	Volvo B10M	Lahti 540 Falcon                Huom. Liikenteestä poisto

----------


## bernemi

> 435  EGT-404    Volvo B10M    Lahti 540 Falcon              Huom. Liikenteestä poisto 
> 436  EGT-354    Volvo B10M    Lahti 540 Falcon                Huom. Liikenteestä poisto


Nyt korona-aikana ei oikein viitsi trafittaa liiikennekäytöstä poistettuja autoja. 
Todella monet liikennöitsijät ottavat kalustoaan tilapäisesti pois käytöstä. 
Näiden autojen kohdalla on mahdotonta tietää, että ovatko vaan tilapäis- seisonnassa, vai lopulllisesti poistettuna. Samalla merkinnällä on varustettu molempia (aiemmin).
Näissä on katsastuskin vielä voimassa, niin voi hyvin olla, että on vain hetkeksi poistettu.

----------


## MB1

Tuo on ihan totta, etekin SL:n kohdalla. 
435 on kuitenkin netissä myynnissä. Samoin 845 ( tosin kaupataan  rikkinäisenä). 

saivartelua, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin: SL #450 ROK-111 =oli SL 406

----------


## Star 701

> Tuo on ihan totta, etekin SL:n kohdalla. 
> 435 on kuitenkin netissä myynnissä. Samoin 845 ( tosin kaupataan  rikkinäisenä). 
> 
> saivartelua, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin: SL #450 ROK-111 =oli SL 406



Savonlinja on alkanut kaupittelemaan erinäisiä tavaroita Huutokaupat.com sivustolla, ja tällähetkellä siellä on myynnissä myös muutama bussikin: 


Auto #254 EGT-393, homevaurioisena

https://huutokaupat.com/1949640


Auto #482 GMK-933

https://huutokaupat.com/1941394


Auto #575 TIN-728, saunabussi 

https://huutokaupat.com/1921443


Auto #577 TIN-731 

https://huutokaupat.com/1951458


Auto #634 MHO-421, lontoobussi

https://huutokaupat.com/1934329

----------


## repesorsa

Muut ymmärrän, mutta miksi myydä suht uusi Interlink?

----------


## rane

Olisiko niin, että rahaa tarvitaan. Vanhoja romuja myymällä sitä ei tule.

----------


## MB1

Eipä tuosta taida paljon rahaa käteen jäädä.
Sehän oli ainakin alkuaan leasing auto, joten se pitänee ensin lunastaa.

jos ajot radikaalisti vähenee ja autot laitetaan parkkiin, niin omat autot saa miltei 0-kustannukselle, mutta leasing autoja ei.
nillä pitää siis ajaa tai sitten luopua.

----------


## antti

Savonlinjan Kotkan varikko on myytävänä https://toimitilat.oikotie.fi/myytav...0cbkeh0MChln3k
ja hurjan huhun kuulin eilen, eli Mikkelin isosta varikostakin olisi tehty kauppa ja Kuopion toimipaikalla aiotaan ulkoistaa korjaamotoiminnat. 
Nyt pikavuoroille riittää kolme autoa, eli melkoinen pudotus siinäkin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt pikavuoroille riittää kolme autoa, eli melkoinen pudotus siinäkin.


10.8. alkaen lisääntyy pikavuoroliikenne (ja toki myös sopimusliikenne) jonkun verran: https://www.savonlinja.fi/fi/uutiset...ut-10-8-alkaen

----------


## MB1

nyt ilmestyi myös liikennettä Jyväskylä - Joensuu & Jyväskylä - Kuopio välille.

----------


## Star 701

> nyt ilmestyi myös liikennettä Jyväskylä - Joensuu & Jyväskylä - Kuopio välille.


Nuo Jyväskylä-Kuopio välin vuorot on ilmeisesti ajalteltu niin, että samalla autolla ajetaan myös muitakin vuoroja päivän aikaan, sillä auto lähtee ensimmäiselle reissulleen Jyväskylästä klo: 07:00 ja on Kuopiossa klo: 09:10. Paluuvuoro puolestaan Kuopiosta lähtee takaisin jo klo: 10:05, ja Jyväskylässä puolestaan vuoro on klo: 12:15.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Eipä tuosta taida paljon rahaa käteen jäädä.
> Sehän oli ainakin alkuaan leasing auto, joten se pitänee ensin lunastaa.
> 
> jos ajot radikaalisti vähenee ja autot laitetaan parkkiin, niin omat autot saa miltei 0-kustannukselle, mutta leasing autoja ei.
> nillä pitää siis ajaa tai sitten luopua.


Traficom kertoo 23.8.2020, että 1. Omistaja on edelleen Danske Finance Oy Leasing, ja 1. Haltija on Savonlinja Oy.

----------


## HPO

> nyt ilmestyi myös liikennettä Jyväskylä - Joensuu & Jyväskylä - Kuopio välille.


Nämä vuorot lakkautetaan 2.11. mennessä kannattamattomina, sen sijaan 2.11. alkaen Savonlinja aloittaa liikenteen välillä Jyväskylä-Tampere.

https://www.savonlinja.fi/fi/uutiset...-ja-lisaykset/

----------


## MJG

> Nämä vuorot lakkautetaan 2.11. mennessä kannattamattomina, sen sijaan 2.11. alkaen Savonlinja aloittaa liikenteen välillä Jyväskylä-Tampere.
> 
> https://www.savonlinja.fi/fi/uutiset...-ja-lisaykset/


Ei oikein voida asiakaslähtöisyydestä puhua, jos tuollaisia muutoksia tehdään kolmen (3) päivän varoitusajalla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mitä liikennettä Savonlinjalla on jäljellä eri paikkakunnilla ja minkä verran autoja missäkin? Entä, miten pitkään Vantaan sopimuksia on jäljellä?

----------


## aki

> Mitä liikennettä Savonlinjalla on jäljellä eri paikkakunnilla ja minkä verran autoja missäkin? Entä, miten pitkään Vantaan sopimuksia on jäljellä?


HSL-sopimukset linjoilla 73/N, 74/N, 79B, 506 ja 611/B ovat voimassa elokuuhun 2024 saakka.

----------


## Eki62

> Mitä liikennettä Savonlinjalla on jäljellä eri paikkakunnilla ja minkä verran autoja missäkin? Entä, miten pitkään Vantaan sopimuksia on jäljellä?


Lappeenrannassa paikallisliikenne seuraavat vuodet  20202026 + kahden vuoden optio. Autoja on ainakin 21 joista 18 on tilaajavärityksessä. Kolme vara-autoa on liikennöitsijän väreissä.

----------


## VHi

> Mitä liikennettä Savonlinjalla on jäljellä eri paikkakunnilla ja minkä verran autoja missäkin? Entä, miten pitkään Vantaan sopimuksia on jäljellä?


HSL-alueella v. 2024 yhteensä 42 auton liikenne.

Turusssa v. 2021 25 auton, v. 2022 19 auton, v. 2023 6 auton, v. 2014 9 auton ja v. 2026 12 auton liikenne. Tällä hetkellä yhteensä 71 autoa.

Lappeenrannassa v. 2026 asti 17 auton liikenne.

Joensuussa v. 2022 asti 16 auton liikenne.

Savonlinnassa v. 2021 asti 8 auton liikenne.

Nämä nyt tietyin varauksin. Eli onhan sitä jonkin verran. Ja optiot tietysti päälle osaan noista, jos niikseen tulee.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> HSL-alueella v. 2024 yhteensä 42 auton liikenne.
> 
> Turusssa v. 2021 25 auton, v. 2022 19 auton, v. 2023 6 auton, v. 2014 9 auton ja v. 2026 12 auton liikenne. Tällä hetkellä yhteensä 71 autoa.
> 
> Lappeenrannassa v. 2026 asti 17 auton liikenne.
> 
> Joensuussa v. 2022 asti 16 auton liikenne.
> 
> Savonlinnassa v. 2021 asti 8 auton liikenne.
> ...


Turussa on tällä hetkellä vajaan 65 auton ajot, mutta koronasäästöt on vieneet siitä muutaman auton verran toistaiseksi. Kesän 21 jälkeen jää vajaa 40 auton ajot, 22 kesän jälkeen on 20 auton tarve. Kesän 24 jälkeen jää 12 auton kohde. Pienet muutokset on mahdollisia tilaajan puolelta, optiot pitäisi olla käytössä. Ja lisänä on myös mahdolliset uudet kohteet, runkolinjauudistus mukaan lukien. Nyt seuraavaksi ratkeaa helmikuussa 60/9/90/91 linjojen kilpailutus, joka on siis katkolla kesällä 22. Tällä hetkellä liikennettä on 2027 alkuun, mutta ennen sitä on monta kohdetta kilpailutettavana - ja voitettavana!

----------


## hana

Kuinka monta bussia suurinpiirtein Savonlinjalla on enää ajossa kaukoliikenteessä kun huomioidaan tuoreimmat lakkautukset? Savonlinja on ollut melko aktiivinen huutokaupat.com sivustolla.

----------


## rane

> Kuinka monta bussia suurinpiirtein Savonlinjalla on enää ajossa kaukoliikenteessä kun huomioidaan tuoreimmat lakkautukset? Savonlinja on ollut melko aktiivinen huutokaupat.com sivustolla.


Suurin piirtein 10-12 autoa riittänee noille kolmelle suunnalle, Hki-Kotka-Hamina, Lappeenranta-Jyväskylä ja Joensuu-Kuopio.
Viikossa nyt noin 155 lähtöä. Vielä kolme vuotta sitten viikossa oli 465 lähtöä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Varmaankin jotain koululinjoja tai vakiovuoroliikennettä näiden mainittujen lisäksi? Aika lailla kuitenkin tarvittava automäärä vähentynyt!

----------


## Joonas Pio

Joulukuussa vähenee Savonlinjan vuorot entisestään: https://savonlinja.fi/fi/loppuvuoden...koliikenteessa

----------


## MB1

Löytyyköhän jostain päivitettyä SL:n kalustolistaa ?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Löytyyköhän jostain päivitettyä SL:n kalustolistaa ?


Samaa mäkin mietin. SL:n nykyisen kalustolistan mukaanhan firmalla on vielä ajossa Ikaruksia, L94-Scaloja ja jopa Säffle System 2000-autoja jotka ovat tasan varmana jo poistuneet. Ja mahdollisesti myös muutaman (vanhanmallinen) Iveco Crossway LE.

----------


## jommi

> Löytyyköhän jostain päivitettyä SL:n kalustolistaa ?


Bussidatan sivuilla olevat Drive-kalustolistat ovat kohtuullisen hyvin ajantasalla. Savonlinjan listassa vanhimmat liikenteessä olevat autot ovat 2002 mallisia. Samalta sivustolta löytyy muidenkin toiminassa olevien yritysten ajankohtaisia kalustolistoja

----------


## moxu

Savonlinja taitaa kyllä olla koronakurjimuksen suurimpia kärsijöitä joukkoliikennealalla maassamme. Toki yhtiö on itsekin tässä auttanut palveluidensa alasajossa lopettamalla kehityskelpoista tarjontaansa.

----------


## rane

Helmikuun Hki-Kotka-suunnan lopetusten jälkeen ei taida Savonlinjalla olla markkinaehtoista liikennetta  muualla kuin Joensuu-Kuopio-välillä. No, yksi vuoropari Lpr-Jkl.

----------


## Andelin

> Helmikuun Hki-Kotka-suunnan lopetusten jälkeen ei taida Savonlinjalla olla markkinaehtoista liikennetta  muualla kuin Joensuu-Kuopio-välillä. No, yksi vuoropari Lpr-Jkl.


Korjaakohan Onnibus nyt sitten Helsinki-Kotkan kokonaan itselleen, vai onko linjalle tiedossa muita toimijoita?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Korjaakohan Onnibus nyt sitten Helsinki-Kotkan kokonaan itselleen, vai onko linjalle tiedossa muita toimijoita?


Reissu Ruoti ajaa yhden edestakaisen vuoron aamuisin. Meno klo 5.30 Helsinki-Kotka on ELY:n kilpailuttama ja paluu klo 8.00 Kotka-Helsinki lienee markkinaehtoinen. Paluuvuoro ajaa suoraan 7-tietä pysähtyen vain Sutelan, Loviisan ja Vanhakylän liittymissä Kotkan ja Viikin välillä.

----------


## repesorsa

Vuorelallahan on Hamina-Karhula-Helsinki vielä, Kampissa 10:30 ja paluu 13:15 sekä P, SS edestakainen vuoro. Mutta niillähän on lippuyhteistyö OB:n kanssa.

----------


## Andelin

> Vuorelallahan on Hamina-Karhula-Helsinki vielä, Kampissa 10:30 ja paluu 13:15 sekä P, SS edestakainen vuoro. Mutta niillähän on lippuyhteistyö OB:n kanssa.


 Nyt alkaa tulla korvaavaa liikennettä Savonlinjalle.
*Onnibus*: ma 15.2 alkaen uusi vuoro Hki-Porvoo-Kotka-Hamina 12.05/paluu 15.35 M-P, sekä 19.25 S samoin Haminaan.
*Vuorela*: ma 22.2 alkaen uusi vuoro Haminasta 12.00 Loviisa-Porvoo-Itäkeskus-Hki, paluu 16.00 M-P.

----------


## kallio843

Länsi-Savon uutisen mukaan Savonlinja lakkauttaa Mikkelin varikon.

----------


## rane

> Länsi-Savon uutisen mukaan Savonlinja lakkauttaa Mikkelin varikon.


Tuo oli odotettavissa, koska yhtiön viimeiset vuorot Mikkelin seudulla, Mikkeli-Ristiina-Pellos-reitillä ajetaan toukokuun viimeisenä päivänä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:24 ----------




> Nyt alkaa tulla korvaavaa liikennettä Savonlinjalle.
> *Onnibus*: ma 15.2 alkaen uusi vuoro Hki-Porvoo-Kotka-Hamina 12.05/paluu 15.35 M-P, sekä 19.25 S samoin Haminaan.


Tuo 12.05/15.35 vuoropari on ollut ilmeisesti "koronatauolla", koska se on itselläni tammikuussa 2020 voimaan tulleissa aikatauluissa.

----------


## Star 701

"Savonlinja lakkauttaa Mikkelin varikkonsa"

_Yhtiö kertoo säilyttävänsä johtotoiminnan Mikkelissä  myös seitsemällä muulla paikkakunnalla ympäri Suomea toiminnan kerrotaan jatkuvan ennallaan.
_
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11765984

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuo oli odotettavissa, koska yhtiön viimeiset vuorot Mikkelin seudulla, Mikkeli-Ristiina-Pellos-reitillä ajetaan toukokuun viimeisenä päivänä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:24 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tuo 12.05/15.35 vuoropari on ollut ilmeisesti "koronatauolla", koska se on itselläni tammikuussa 2020 voimaan tulleissa aikatauluissa.


Kun asuin Mikkelin seudulla, niin suurin osa autoista oli keltaisia Savonlinjan autoja. Mihin tuo Savonlinjan vuorojen loppuminen perustuu ? Onko muita syitä kuin matkustajien väheneminen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kun asuin Mikkelin seudulla, niin suurin osa autoista oli keltaisia Savonlinjan autoja. Mihin tuo Savonlinjan vuorojen loppuminen perustuu ? Onko muita syitä kuin matkustajien väheneminen.


Kilpailutustappioihin ja markkinaehtoisen liikenteen kannattamattomuuteen.

----------


## repesorsa

> Nyt alkaa tulla korvaavaa liikennettä Savonlinjalle.
> *Onnibus*: ma 15.2 alkaen uusi vuoro Hki-Porvoo-Kotka-Hamina 12.05/paluu 15.35 M-P, sekä 19.25 S samoin Haminaan.
> *Vuorela*: ma 22.2 alkaen uusi vuoro Haminasta 12.00 Loviisa-Porvoo-Itäkeskus-Hki, paluu 16.00 M-P.


On vielä Porvoo-Loviisa-Kotka-Porvoo vakio 13:30 Porvoosta, paluu heti ja Porvoossa 17:35, ajaa Eriksson, syksyllä ajeli Forsblom. Onko jokin kilpailutus, en tiedä.

----------


## rane

> Kilpailutustappioihin ja markkinaehtoisen liikenteen kannattamattomuuteen.


Näinhän siinä  kävi, yhtiö ei riittävän nopeasti reagoinut muuttuneeseen markkinatilanteeseen vaan jäi suuruutensa vangiksi.
Pari vuotta sitten jo kirjoitin; "Hallinnon kiinteät kulut ovat niin suuret, että kaikki kilpailutukset näytetään hävittävän, kun pienemmät "ketterät" yhtiöt voittavat kaikki kohteet."

Tulos on nyt nähtävissä.

----------


## MB1

Onkos SL:n 400, 401 ja 994 Irisbus:t vielä liikenteessä, vai ovatko menneet muiden mukana ulkomaille ?

----------


## K113

> Onkos SL:n 400, 401 ja 994 Irisbus:t vielä liikenteessä, vai ovatko menneet muiden mukana ulkomaille ?


Traficomin tietojen mukaan kaikista noista on määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta sekä luovutusilmoitus, joten eivät ole ainakaan liikenteessä, mutta autojen tarkemmasta kohtalosta ei minulla ole tietoa.

----------


## Star 701

> Traficomin tietojen mukaan kaikista noista on määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta sekä luovutusilmoitus, joten eivät ole ainakaan liikenteessä, mutta autojen tarkemmasta kohtalosta ei minulla ole tietoa.


Eiköhän ne sitten ole myyty, ainakin osa noista Ivecoista meni ulkomaille niin en tiedä että menikö nuo aiemmin 3 mainittua autoa samalla kertaa.

----------


## Andelin

> On vielä Porvoo-Loviisa-Kotka-Porvoo vakio 13:30 Porvoosta, paluu heti ja Porvoossa 17:35, ajaa Eriksson, syksyllä ajeli Forsblom. Onko jokin kilpailutus, en tiedä.


Tidstrand palaa reittiliikenteeseen ja pidentää koululaisvuoronsa läntiseen Loviisaan Porvooseen asti. Hiihtoloman jälkeen 1.3 alk. seuraava aikataulu

KoulP 6.40 Loviisa-Porvoo (motaria), paluu 7.20 Pernajan/vt 170 kautta
KoulP 14.30 Loviisa-Porvoo, paluu 15.45, mennen tullen Pernajan/vt 170 kautta

Ilmeistä, että vanhaa Hki-Kotka-reittiä aletaan purkaa osiin niin, että liikennöinti pääosin perustuu vaihtoihin Porvoossa. Työkseni juttelin Ely-keskuksen kanssa, joka ei välittömästi lähde hankintoihin yhteysvälillä, vaan katsoo ensin mitä markkinat keksii. Elyn palvelutasomäärittelyn mukaan Porvoo-Loviisa-välillä tulisi olla liikennettä pendeli-aikana jopa 45 min välein, muutoin vähintään klo 21.30 asti illalla.

----------


## rane

Mikähän on liikeidea Savonlinjalla Lappeenranta-Jyväskylä-reitillä, kun laitetaan M,P-lähdöt 10-15 minuuttia Soisalon jälkeen, selvästi korkeammalla hinnalla?
Tarjotaan nostalgiamatka vielä kerran Savonlinjalla, ennen loppua?

----------


## MB1

Savonlinnan palveluliikenteessä näyttää ajavan MB:t 103 & 104.

----------


## tkp

Savonlinja lopettaa Lappeenranta-jyväskylä vuorot

https://savonlinja.fi/fi/lappeenrant...yla-lakkautus/

----------


## rane

Mitähän Raimo O puuhailee?
HALLITUS
Puheenjohtaja:
Silaskivi Vesa-Pekka Juhani 
Jäsenet:
Hervos Hannu Sakari
Honkanen Kai Johan Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitähän Raimo O puuhailee?


Ikää on kohta 90 vuotta, niin on jo korkea aika jäädä eläkkeelle. Tietääkseni hänen sielunvoimansa ovat sen verran heikentyneet, ettei hän ole enää työkykyinen.

----------


## kuukanko

Länsi-Savossa on juttu maksumuurin takana Savonlinjan johdon uusimisesta. Maksamatta näkee, että uutena toimitusjohtajana aloittaa entinen liiketoimintapäällikkö Harri Leskinen.

----------


## LimoSWN

Pohjolan Turistiauto on ostanut Savonlinjan (aprillipila)
https://savonlinja.fi/wp-content/upl...022-alkaen.pdf

----------


## rane

Savonlinjan 2021 tilinpäätös, tulos -2 miljoonaa.

----------


## MB1

Muistutuksena kylkinumeroseuraajille: 74 on paku, transu CIP-582. Oli pitkään Mikkelissä matkahuollon ajossa. Myöhemmin pyöri pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## repesorsa

Bussiyhtiö Savonlinja palauttaa joulunaikaan liikennöintiin vuoroja yhteysväleille Lappeenranta-Jyväskylä, Lappeenranta-Helsinki, Joensuu-Lappeenranta ja Kuopio-Jyväskylä. Ensimmäiset vuorot ajetaan jo 21.12. 
Kaukoliikenteen uudet vuorot otetaan liikennöintiin aluksi joulun ja uudenvuoden ajalle. Joensuusta Lappeenrantaan liikennöidään yhdensuuntainen erikoisvuoro 21.12.

Lappeenrannasta Helsinkiin ja Jyväskylään liikennöidään 22.23.12., 26.12., 30.12. ja 1.1.2023. Kuopio-Jyväskylä-välillä Savonlinjan autot liikkuvat 22.23.12. ja 26.12.

https://savonlinja.fi/fi/savonlinja-...koliikennetta/

https://yle.fi/a/74-20009432

----------


## bussitietäjä

Savonlinjan Facebookissa kuva Savonlinnan uusista Volvo 7900E sähköbusseista.

----------


## MB1

Mikä on auton 997 tilanne? SL:n omistuksessa, mutta ei aikoihin havaintoa.
Mikä on Turun autojen 830 ... ja 860... kohtalo?

----------

